# Sequel X Redwine foaling thread!



## Piaffe

December-January-February-March Pictures Please excuse the mud in some pics


----------



## waresbear

Two magnificent animals will be producing......hmmmm.....a magnificent......COLT. I say a bay colt, 1 sock, 2 anklet socks May 4th.


----------



## Piaffe

I am hoping for May 5th...my birthday!!!!


----------



## waresbear

Can I change my guess? I only said the 4th as that was my Dad's b'day, I say the 5th now!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Mmm, I guess a black colt with a wide blaze and one hind sock born on the fifth of May. Unless mom is homozygous agouti, then it will be a black bay instead of black


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Holy smokes! Going to be one gorgeous foal! I say a bay colt!


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks  I am hoping it will be a great pairing! 

I am glad you are all guessing colt for me


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

What are your plans for the foal?


----------



## waresbear

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> What are your plans for the foal?


She said she was giving it to me!!!:hug:


----------



## Piaffe

It depends on what it is if I will be selling or keeping  If it is a filly it will likely be sold...unless I get too attached


----------



## CLaPorte432

Black filly, 2 hind stockings, wide blaze. May 7th.

Redwine is very popular on this forum. Others have bred to him too! I'm excited to see his babies, I know of 3 so far!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am so glad to hear and see how she is doing... Was also glad to be able to help get things figured out when you were trying to get her delivered.
Can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

If the baby wants to be a dressage horse just send me a PM 

My horse is a half brother to Redwine and goes back to Cor de la Bryere on the dam side - it's a nice mix for jumping or dressage.

Good luck!


----------



## Piaffe

wyominggrandma said:


> I am so glad to hear and see how she is doing... Was also glad to be able to help get things figured out when you were trying to get her delivered.
> Can't wait to see the baby.


I am still in your debt. You had no reason to help out a perfect stranger,but you did and my mare got home safe and sound Thank you again...I won't forget your kindness.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

waresbear said:


> She said she was giving it to me!!!:hug:


Your mistaken waresbear... haha I'm pretty sure she said she was giving it to me:clap::happydance:
Oh my Piaffe... I still cant believe I am just finding out about this Stud. I think he may be my new favorite!!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Piaffe said:


> It depends on what it is if I will be selling or keeping  If it is a filly it will likely be sold...unless I get too attached


Haha I wouldn't get to excited about selling if its a her. I was looking on Redwines website and his baby's are GORGEOUS from day one. I think it will be pretty easy to get attached


----------



## equiniphile

Piaffe said:


> I am hoping for May 5th...my birthday!!!!


 Hey, that's my birthday! No stealing!

That is gonna be one gorgeous baby.


----------



## SkyeDawn

holymoly those are some gorgeous horses. I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Piaffe said:


> I am still in your debt. You had no reason to help out a perfect stranger,but you did and my mare got home safe and sound Thank you again...I won't forget your kindness.


Then send me the baby. :lol: Just kidding. Be sure and send me a photo when he/she is born.


----------



## MysticL

wow, I am speechless...Im not good at guessing! But this is one baby i cannot WAIT to see!


----------



## Piaffe

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I still cant believe I am just finding out about this Stud. I think he may be my new favorite!!!!



I have been drooling over him for a couple years. He is about as perfect as a horse can get in my book:wink: lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Piaffe said:


> I have been drooling over him for a couple years. He is about as perfect as a horse can get in my book:wink: lol


I know!!! I have never been into the eventing breeds like Warmbloods or Hanoverians but I just might have to get my self caught up! Does he even have any faults lol? IM JELOUS! LIKE MAJORLY!!!! 
I'm totally ignorant in the eventing horse world, so I'm just curious since he is a hanovarian why does he outcross to thourobreds and in your case Oldenburg? Is because the breeds are similar? What is your baby goind to be registered as? Would they outcross him to a completely diffrrent breed like a QH or like an Arabian? Just a thought.


----------



## SkyeDawn

Yeah I was curious about the outcrossing as well. I thought Hanoverians were fussy about breeding to papered warm bloods?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almost Famous

So excited to see this one! Half sibling to my two darlings )


----------



## Piaffe

The foal will be registered Oldenburg as Redwine is Oldenburg approved as well. My mare is actually from Hanoverian lines (Sir Caletto) she was just registered/branded Oldenburg. 

If someone has an Oldenburg inspected/approved TB mare and breeds to Redwine the foal is also eligible to be registered Oldenburg 


I have no idea about crossing him with Arabs,Quarters,etc. I don't think they would be eligible for a registry...but I could be wrong? There are so many registries these days....


----------



## Piaffe

Warmbloods are interesting in that a single horse can be registered/approved for several different registries. One horse could be Dutch Warmblood,Oldenburg,Hanoverian,and registered/approved.. It just depends on where you want them inspected/registered. 

My Selle Francais mare is registered Selle Francais,Oldenburg,and even Rheinland Pfal-Zaar. 

My Hanoverian/TB is registered Rheinland and will be inspected for Oldenburg this summer.


----------



## soenjer55

I vote for May 5th, too, because I want this baby to be born on my birthday!!!!! Ugh, I would be so proud... I'm thinking black with a star. ;D


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Wow that sounds complicated. Haha I don't wanna hjack your thread so I'll save my gazillion questions for trusty ole google  Still cant get over this lovely pair!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Lol...it is kinda complicated. A lot of papers/passports/registries to keep track of!

Thanks  I am very excited for this baby. I haven't seen a Redwine foal yet that I didn't like so at least those odds are good..hehe.


----------



## equiniphile

soenjer55 said:


> I vote for May 5th, too, because I want this baby to be born on my birthday!!!!! Ugh, I would be so proud... I'm thinking black with a star. ;D


 Geez, what are the odds that the three of us all have the same birthday?? Too weird.


----------



## Piaffe

Just a little update  My vet came out today to give Sequel her 9 month Rhino shots and check her over. Many of you were concerned about her weight due to previous thread ( http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/preggo-mares-weight-116024/ ) but my vet said she looks completely normal and is at a good weight for how far along she is. She said the baby is big and the mare's belly is pulling so hard down and her muscles are so tight that it is pulling the skin over the ribs really taut. But her feeding schedule is just fine. Sequel is doing great,baby is doing great! Was going to do an ultrasound,but the barn power got knocked out from a storm last night  Will update with new pics soon!


----------



## wyominggrandma

:lol:Can't wait to see a photo of my new baby...:lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Do we get some picture updates?


----------



## Piaffe

Ah...I have been so crazy busy lately! I will definitely try to get new pics tomorrow. We have been having nasty,nasty rain storms  I hope this all clears up before baby comes  Earliest he/she could come is in about 4 weeks according to vet's estimations 

Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Piaffe

Got some pics today...I apologize in advance they are not very good at all:-| I was in such a hurry today. Her new favorite hobby seems to be rolling in the large mud puddles that the flooding is leaving behind...so please excuse the mess:? LOL. I will try to get some "real" pics of her this weekend!


----------



## Piaffe

Also...she is 287 days along today


----------



## SunnyDraco

She knows all the best places to roll


----------



## Piaffe

She is blanketed most of the time...but she sure likes to cake it on her face,neck,and legs


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

This baby will be amazing! I'm not good at guessing but I cannot wait to see what he/she turns out like!


----------



## Piaffe

The sun came out today! So I unblanketed everybody and let them all have a good roll..lol. Sequel sure took advantage of the oppurtunity:wink::lol:


----------



## Piaffe

Sorry I haven't updated in so long...busy,busy! Sequel is doing awesome. She is about 302 days. She is feeling good and getting quite large!


----------



## Piaffe

and one in her foaling stall


----------



## Kelly22790

May 15th
Black Filly with blaze, one stocking and one sock


----------



## wyominggrandma

So, when is my foal going to arrive? I won't be particular about the color or sex, just a healty baby. Then you can ship it to Wyoming... heheheee


----------



## Piaffe

Lol...well HE  should be here pretty soon! Sequel is getting huge...I'll post new pics in a few days. She is already starting to bag up some! I am terribly excited and somewhat nervous. She is at my trainers who is also a vet tech and she is watching her very carefully. I am hoping she will at least wait until 320 days!


----------



## Piaffe

Day 310...yay Sequel:clap::clap:She is already bagging up some. It was almost 90 degrees here today and the poor girl looked absolutely miserable. I don't think she is going to be one to wait until 340+ days:wink: Vet looked at her yesterday and said she is looking great.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Can't wait to see my baby.....


----------



## TexasBlaze

I cannot WAIT to see your baby! It's been my must see since i first saw the thread!


----------



## amp23

That is going to be one gorgeous baby! Can't wait to see him/her! Jealous of you to have a mare bred to Redwine... I love him!


----------



## Nevreme

That stud is absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Golden Horse

Subbing so I can see this handsome colt when he arrives


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I am extatic to see this cross!!! Your mare's bag at 310 days is bigger than my mares whos 348 days... gahhh these mares are going to drive us completely mad!!! Good thing they are all worth the trouble


----------



## Piaffe

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I am extatic to see this cross!!! Your mare's bag at 310 days is bigger than my mares whos 348 days... gahhh these mares are going to drive us completely mad!!! Good thing they are all worth the trouble


Thanks..me too! I am surprised at how fast she bagged up. It is still normal right? The vet said all looked well....

I can't believe Spice:shock: I log on everyday just expecting to see a cute little Spice baby...but no no no....lol. But...ya...they will be worth the wait:wink:


----------



## Piaffe

Girly Bits pics...sorrry Sequel These are from today. She is having a little discharge...not sure if this is normal??? Also she is bagged up a bit more today. She is being very grumpy and won't let me near her udder. She is pinning her ears and being an overall grump. It is HOT (to us) again today...probably in the higher 80's or lower 90's. She is looking miserable still:?


----------



## Piaffe

Please tell me this is still normal... She is only on day 311 :/


----------



## Ripper

Piaffe said:


> Please tell me this is still normal... She is only on day 311 :/


She is fine.....


----------



## cmarie

what does the discharge look like.


----------



## Piaffe

Ripper said:


> She is fine.....


lol...I have been super calm through most of it,but now that it is coming right down to it I'm worried about everything. 



cmarie said:


> what does the discharge look like.


clearish/yellowish. It isn't a lot...it is just kind of dripping a little :?


----------



## cmarie

It could be urine just pooling a little in the vulva, baby gets on the bladder and they leak just like us old ladies that sneeze.


----------



## kartmom67

This should be a nice baby. I have owned 3 Rotspons. They are great athletes with beautiful movement. Currently, I have a black hanoverian mare by Wordly/Graf Remus and have considered the R lines for her. They have free shoulders and wonderful temperament. Hope to see baby soon!


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks  Is it the mare in your avatar? She is gorgeous! Sequel is on day 315 so I will be posting new pics later this evening. There doesn't seem to be a lot of change the last few days....except her always growing grumpiness...lol. I got a nice bruise on my leg when I tried to check her udder a couple days ago. She already looks ready to pop!


----------



## kartmom67

Yes, she is the mare on my avatar. I would like to use R lines again for the freedom of shoulder. My mare has great movement but she has the trademark Weltmeyer hind end, great thrust and would like to see more freedom in shoulder. Rostpon is good for this. Not sure about Redwine, although he gets a thumbs up for looks for sure, I think he is more hunter type isn't he? I remember reading that somewhere. Do you jump?


----------



## Piaffe

Kartmom67- Yep...Redwine is more hunter. And I only jump for fun...not any competions. I've had some health complications that last couple of years that have barred me from riding much at all. Hoping to get going this summer again (getting back to dressage!)

Pics of Miss Sequel...315 days and feeling it! She is constantly flicking her tail although there are no flies. Our chilly (normal) weather is back which I think it makes her happier than the sweltering days. She still has some udder development,but no waxing,streaming,etc. 

Will she foal on my birthday??? (May 5th!)


----------



## wyominggrandma

she really looks good.


----------



## soenjer55

No, she'll foal on _my_ birthday. (may 5th)

I've never met anyone with my birthday until finding this thread, lol!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Can't wait to see this foal! Hopefully she will be ready to pop soon.


----------



## Piaffe

wyominggrandma said:


> she really looks good.


Thanks!!!



soenjer55 said:


> No, she'll foal on _my_ birthday. (may 5th)
> 
> I've never met anyone with my birthday until finding this thread, lol!


It is funny that 3 of us have the same birthday...and hopefully the foal will too...:wink::lol:


----------



## kartmom67

One of the things I've learned just from reading these threads is that these mares can go pretty quickly! I've gone ahead and gotten the foaling stall prepped and ready with straw "just in case". (I have a mare ready to foal, not my WB) anyway, I can't wait to see the pics of this baby of yours. Should be a real stunner!


----------



## Allison Finch

I am betting bay filly born the 8th. She is a maiden, right? I'm betting a little late (you know, girls are always late).

Should be a really nice foal and I am envious already.


----------



## Piaffe

She had a colt by Popeye K a couple years ago 

Yea...she probably will drag this out to ensure the maximum sleepless nights possible


----------



## Piaffe

Ah...in 2009  Here he is!

http://www.elitehuntersales.com/foals2009.htm


----------



## Piaffe

Double post...sorry


----------



## kartmom67

Do you know how tall the Popeye colt got? I like that pony, isn't he at Hilltop? I was browsing their stallion page and I looked at Popeye. I'd like to keep any resulting foal I get on the smaller side. My mare is 16 hh on the nose. I'd love to have a foal who gets to between 15 & 16. It's really ideal. (for me) tired of the 17 plus hh horses.


----------



## Piaffe

Popeye K is 17 hands and Sequel is 16.3 so I would assume he got quite tall,but I don't own him. He was sold well before I bought her. 

http://www.popeyek.com/popeyeK.html

I prefer smaller WBs too,but my 3 WB mares are all 16.2-16.3


----------



## Piaffe

I think you were thinking about this stallion Popeye...not Popeye K

http://www.hilltopfarminc.com/stallion_popeye.html


----------



## Super Nova

Love Popeye K and his baby's Glenhill Farm in California has had some nice babies from him.

Super Nova


----------



## Piaffe

Sequel's colt by him was named Pistachio K. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any further information about him or the person he was sold too. I believe,however, that he is in Canada still.


----------



## kartmom67

You're right, I was thinking of Popeye from Hilltop! Either way, nice stallions


----------



## Piaffe

True! I hadn't heard of that other Popeye...he is quite adorable! I didn't realize Oldenburg had approved one that size....hmmm....I would love one around that or a tad bit taller...lol.


----------



## Piaffe

Day 317. Not a lot of udder change...she does appear more relaxed in her hind end and I think her belly looks a little lower,but I might be my imagination:wink:


----------



## Piaffe

This evening Sequel bagged up a lot more, she is doing crazy "stretches" to get baby in posistion and is laying down/getting up a lot! She is also tail flicking,biting her belly, and groaning a ton! And heavy breathing. Who wants to bet on a baby tonight? Or Sequel is a really,really excellent actress...lol:lol:


----------



## cmarie

I thinks she getting ready but I don't think tonight, it's just practice for the real thing.


----------



## Laineylou

Subbing, oh the excitement!


----------



## Piaffe

Maybe!

Here is a video of the poor girl. She sounds miserable


----------



## Sunny

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Here is another one. Baby was kicking her sides so hard this evening too ! You can see her heavy breathing in this one.


----------



## Ripper

She is close.

I love the way mares know how to turn those foals and get them in position.


----------



## Hali

Subbing! Can't wait to see the new foal!


----------



## Allison Finch

Here's hoping for a quick and trouble free delivery.


----------



## kartmom67

She is a gorgeous mare and I can't wait for the baby! Isn't the anticipation agonizing? I only have this mare I adopted ready to foal and I'm losing my mind. If it was my WB mare, I'd need pharmaceutical intervention, for ME!


----------



## Piaffe

No baby last night  I am really hoping she will wait until May 5th. Having it at only 320 days would make me pretty nervous so I'm telling her to keep it baking! She is nibbling hay,walking around, and seeming ok for now...


----------



## kartmom67

I think they get braxton hicks (false labor) pains like women do. It makes them look like they're about to have baby. Had a little of the same thing going on here last night. Yes, hoping she hangs on!


----------



## Piaffe

Yep...She will probably do it a few more times to make me miserable  How is your mare doing? How many days?


----------



## kartmom67

I don't know when she was bred. I adopted her from a neglect situation so all I can do is watch for signs and lurk around the forum for advice. Lol I've never taken in a rescue let alone a pregnant one so this was eye opening for me. It can really become all consuming, wow!


----------



## Sunny

All of these threads are giving me baby fever! Especially since the one foal at the barn just moved so I don't have a fuzzy foal to cuddle on.

Here's hoping Sun proves herself so she can be bred to a nice Hano stallion. Although that would be five years from now... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

how exciting!! I have the joys of living vicariously through my neighbors and everyone on here, no way I could handle a foal just yet! Good luck, I can't wait to see the baby .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Her belly is definitely more dropped today...from all that odd stretching!


----------



## Jumperforjoy

My goodness I had to post as I can't wait for the little baby  hopefully she waits for your may 5 date and has a happy and healthy baby


----------



## Oxer

subbing. <3


----------



## Gidget

subbing,can't wait. congrats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's so cute! Can't wait for the baby


----------



## Piaffe

No birthday/full moon baby!  I will get new pics today.

Happy late birthday Equiniphile and Soenjer55!!!!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Happy belated birthday to you Piaffe. I thought when I got an e-mail that you had posted I would see baby pictures :-(. I'm anxious lol! I can only imagine how you feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

It better be today as this was the day I picked. COME ON, mare......evict already!


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## Allison Finch

I find that a vacuum cleaner, properly inserted, may help suck a slow appearing baby out. It's worth a try.....


----------



## Piaffe

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> Happy belated birthday to you Piaffe. I thought when I got an e-mail that you had posted I would see baby pictures :-(. I'm anxious lol! I can only imagine how you feel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks! But...sorry...no baby yet:-(


----------



## wyominggrandma

Where is my baby?????


----------



## soenjer55

DARN.
Well, anyway, happy (belated) birthday to both of you, Piaffe and Equiniphile! Hope you guys enjoyed it like I did- nothing makes a good birthday like giving your horse a nice long bath and watching his shiny soft coat disappear in the dirt, lol!


----------



## Captain Evil

I spend an entirely inappropriate amount of time on Warmbloods for Sale, and drool over the Redwine babies... They are so incredible! I have several Redwine baby photos plastered on my computer screen, and am especialy in love with Raspberry Beret... but have you seen Rabbit Hill?







Good luck with your new baby... can't wait for pics!


----------



## Piaffe

I know...Going by pics I have been really impressed with all his babies...this is my favorite from this year...so far...

Gray Fox Farm: Warmblood Foals - Rum Raisin

Sequel is really restless/uncomfortable/grumpy tonight. My BO is going to check her throughout the night and give me a call if she looks like she is going to pop tonight  Hopefully NOT at 3 am..but..eh...that seems like how they always plan it!


----------



## CLaPorte432

OMG, I'm completely drooling over Rum Raisin. What a filly! She's absolutely huge...

*Heading to the bank for a $9500 loan* ****.


----------



## Piaffe

Took a few more pics today as promised


----------



## Piaffe

Her hind end is getting very...very relaxed and jello-y too


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

*twiddles thumbs and checks watch* is the baby here yet??? Lol  Hope momma is doing okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Sequel is doing great! No changes though  He _should_ be here soon*taps foot impatiently* ;p


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Gah. Every time I see this thread has been commented on I get so excited to see this cute little foal. But alas, I am not to be made happy. 

Come on Sequel!!


----------



## Gidget

i slowly scrolled and hoped I would see pictures of the bebe!...nope....punch the baby out,sequel!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Yes, time to EVICT!


----------



## waresbear

OH come on baybee, we are waiting for you.....


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

^^ what waresbear said!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

I don't think we will have too wait TOO much longer...she is really bagged up today. I didn't see any wax,but her udders are pretty full!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wonder if she is planning a mother's day baby?


----------



## Captain Evil

I've been wondering every day, waiting for some news and pics...


----------



## Golden Horse

SunnyDraco said:


> Wonder if she is planning a mother's day baby?


That would be great


----------



## dee

Subbing!


----------



## DutchFeather

subbing


----------



## Piaffe

Day 327. Baby was kicking SO SO hard today...jumping back and forth. I felt so bad for poor Sequel. I think he will be ready to come out and meet everyone very soon. :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Awww...poor momma! She looks so uncomfortable. "Get it out of me!!!"


----------



## Piaffe

She has been giving me the saddest eyes...she really does seem miserable  Not much longer hopefully....


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I'm so excited for you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil

Doesn't it make you feel a little guilty? When my sister's mare could no longer fit through her doorway, we felt like, "Oh my god, what have we done?" But she loved being a mom. He was her one and only baby, and when he emerged, she looked so astonished...


----------



## Piaffe

We are on baby watch tonight! She is laying down,having contractions,got a bunch of milk in, heavy breathing, and groaning. Shall we have a baby or is trixy Sequel just keeping us up all night again for fun?? :shock::lol:


----------



## Laineylou

So excited, I can't wait to see the baby! Hopefully no tricks and tonight's really the night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe...It was trixy Sequel keeping us up all night for fun :/ Well she can't hold it in there forever! Lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Come on Sequel, get a move on


----------



## Gidget

hey,piaffe..I was wondering if I could see the foal once it's born? I never have been around a WB foal so it would be kinda neat!


----------



## Piaffe

Sure! If it is ever born! Lol


----------



## Gidget

Thanks!!!!! Lol..she'll come out soon..it's for sure a filly?


----------



## Piaffe

Also she is on day 330 today...experts...doesn't that mean baby is fully baked?


----------



## Piaffe

Gidget said:


> Thanks!!!!! Lol..she'll come out soon..*it's for sure a filly?*


It better be a colt lol...knowing Sequel she will have a bay filly:wink: I'll be happy as long as it is healthy


----------



## Gidget

Piaffe said:


> It better be a colt lol...knowing Sequel she will have a bay filly:wink: I'll be happy as long as it is healthy


 
I would want a colt too!...keep it a stallion and use him for stud.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Piaffe said:


> Also she is on day 330 today...experts...doesn't that mean baby is fully baked?


I think she's got about 10 more days to go.


----------



## Piaffe

10 more days?!...that will drag by sooo s l o w l y!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I bet the time goes more slowly for her than you (wink).


----------



## Rachel1786

I just read through 15 pages expecting to see a baby. Now I'm bummed


----------



## Ali M

Same here! She is just a little bit ahead of our mare, I feel your pain!


----------



## Golden Horse

It's a colt, a beautiful bay colt with a little chrome:wink:

As to due date, well there is really no such thing, there is a general agreement that the earliest time when a foal will be viable is around 320 days, the longest known pregnancy with a successful outcome is 445 days, so there is your spread. 340 days is taken as a good average and is used to work out 'normal' gestation, but it is more of an average than a norm if that makes sense.

If this works, here is equine reproductions results from 3816 reported foalings








319 Days or fewer:4.40%







320-326 Days:7.13%







327-332 Days:7.94%







333-338 Days:9.93%







339-344 Days:15.02% 







345-350 Days:12.76% 







351-356 Days:8.88%







357-362 Days:5.97%







363-370 Days:8.46% 







371 Days or greater:19.50%


----------



## Ripper

Gidget said:


> I would want a colt too!...keep it a stallion and use him for stud.


Why???


----------



## Piaffe

Wow...I am surprised at the amount of foals born after 371 
I would have guessed 330-340 to be the most common!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

My neighbors two mares were around 360/70. Sadly one was a red bag delivery. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Piaffe said:


> Wow...I am surprised at the amount of foals born after 371
> I would have guessed 330-340 to be the most common!


:lol: I was surprised by it to, but made me feel so much better during Aces marathon foal watch last year!


----------



## Dressage10135

Ripper said:


> Why???


Typically when one has a stud its to breed to mares and create babies. Hopefully responsibly and to better the breed. I would think you would know the purpose of a stud.


----------



## Piaffe

I would LOVE it if I got a stud colt AND it passed all of the extremely many years long extensive testing to become a stallion for Oldenburg. But it will obviously depend on conformation,temperament, and the testing. And since my foal isn't even born yet I'm not getting my hopes up....


----------



## WyndellaRose

I'm assuming Ripper simply means why would the OP keep the foal a stud colt and only the OP can really answer that question since the foal is theirs.

I'm looking forward to pics regardless of the gender!


----------



## WyndellaRose

Sorry to post right after you. I was typing one handed while trying to get my son to fall asleep! I would have beat you if I had both hands going! 

Now come on Sequel!!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Hmmm...just got a text that miss Sequel is acting very odd. She is all bagged up,holding her tail up/swishing a bunch, and discharging some from the back end. Maybe a Mother's Day foal afterall as it's only 10:00 here  Or it's just Sequel intent on continuing the torture of a long and slow wait to give up that baby


----------



## WyndellaRose

Updates???!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Is this the day?!


----------



## MangoRoX87

anything???


----------



## Golden Horse

WELL?


----------



## NdAppy

I think she is keeping us in the dark on purpose... :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

:evil::evil::evil: Lady I will fly over there and hunt you down!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Piaffe

Aw...sorry guys...she kept me up most of the night waiting for the call and my trainer got almost no sleep at all...and Sequel is as happy as can be today...with no baby frolicking at her side


----------



## SaddleStrings

I'm excited for you! Keep us posted, I wanna see that baby! I love Red Wine, he is a phenomenal stallion!


----------



## Gidget

tell her I'm going to squeeze the baby out of her.


----------



## Piaffe

No baby pics..just more of Sequel's "wide load"


----------



## soenjer55

Come out, baby, we're all nice people... :/


----------



## Ripper

Piaffe said:


> No baby pics..just more of Sequel's "wide load"


Nice looking mare.


----------



## Golden Horse

Morning check *Le Sigh* no baby yet walks off grumbling


----------



## SaddleStrings

Is the baby here yet? Come on Sequel, we want to see your baby!!


----------



## Piaffe

No changes..no foal..! She had BETTER not be holding it in for the 24th-27th...I'm will be out of town X(


----------



## Golden Horse

Piaffe said:


> No changes..no foal..! She had BETTER not be holding it in for the 24th-27th...I'm will be out of town X(


:shock: Do tell me you didn't mention that in her presence!! If you did you know she is now planning


----------



## Piaffe

Oh no...in fact yesterday I told my trainer/BO right in front of Sequel that I was planning on sleeping in her stall those nights and staying all the days to check on her constantly...hopefully my ruse works....unfortunately Sequel is too smart for her own good....


----------



## Piaffe

She is very bagged up tonight/this morning...1 a.m where I am *yawn*. She is is holding her tail up...her hind end is actually drooping open it is so loose:shock: The area all around her dock is SUPER soft and she is very,very grumpy as you can see in the pics..lol.She is laying down/getting up,groaning,breathing hard on and off. And then she goes back to munching hay for awhile and then starts it all again. I don't know what to think.


----------



## Chiilaa

*cough* You should have got a marestare cam so we could all watch....


----------



## Piaffe

Next year chililaa....definitely next year...


----------



## Chiilaa

That doesn't help me now when I have an assignment to avoid!!


----------



## lilkitty90

i bet it will be tomarrow night.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Any update?


----------



## Golden Horse

OK foal, here we go.....instructions, I had to give these to Angel last year to get her out....










*Enter at A* (judges note, bonus points awarded for perfect diver position and smooth entry, deduct points for any deviation from this)

*Halt at X*, *Salute, breathe, relax* (judges note, bonus points awarded for a head up lying on brisket position, deduct marks for flay on side if maintained overlong.)

*Proceed to C* (Judges note, at this stage mark for persistence and determination rather than style)

*At C halt and drink *(Judges note, efficiency should be marked above technique :lol

*Proceed to H* halt salute wait to be washed.


Judges, throughout, outside assistance should not be penalized when it is shown to have been required.


----------



## Piaffe

Haha...that is great ^^ No baby..just a hard night for Sequel,my BO,and I. I still think she is really,really,really close!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Tonight, Sequel will have her baby!!! At least I'm crossing my fingers that she does. Hope she delivers soon! She had us all on pins and needles


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Haha!! Love the diagram!


----------



## Piaffe

Well...while we are waiting you guys could help me decide on a stallion IN CASE I decide to breed her back  That will depend on her condition,how delivery goes,etc. Of course...but its a good idea to have a plan in place. Soooo....based on her confo let's pick her the "perfect" stud. 

I like ALL of GrayFox's studs...especially Redwine of course and also Federalist. 

Gray Fox Warmblood Stallions: Redwine, Aloha, Federalist, Rated R

I would prefer a Reg. hanoverian,but the main requirement over breed is that he is OLD/NA approved. Color is the least important,but I prefer chestnuts with lots of chrome. LC is great,but AI is more likely. Dressage lines preferred over hunter/jumper as I am trying to go more towards that even though Sequel is more jumping bred. So ideas? Please post stallions


----------



## WyndellaRose

Royal Prince DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1742260 - Royal Prince

Sir Gregory DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1766904 - Sir Gregory

Don De Marco DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1763030 - Don De Marco

Escudo II DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1752073 - Escudo II

Adonis DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1623575 - Adonis

Peabody DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1738982 - Peabody

Contucci DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1355415 - Contucci

Falsterbo DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1740423 - Falsterbo

Treliver Decanter DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1545936 - Treliver Decanter This one is my favorite in the looks department!!! I think you'll like him!

I specified "dressage" in my dreamhorse search so there are probably more listed but that didn't come up in my search. There are also a bunch I didn't list because I didn't like the looks of them.


----------



## SunnyDraco

WyndellaRose those are some nice dressage finds. Don't forget the OP's requirement :wink:



Piaffe said:


> I would _prefer_ a Reg. hanoverian,but the main requirement over breed is that he is *OLD/NA approved*. Color is the least important,but I prefer chestnuts with lots of chrome. LC is great,but AI is more likely. Dressage lines preferred over hunter/jumper as I am trying to go more towards that even though Sequel is more jumping bred. So ideas? Please post stallions


I will probably hunt around some too after my kids have gone to bed tonight


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp

I know that you wanted a hanoverian, but I have always loved this gorgeous stallion! He is a dutch pinto hunter-derby SUPERSTAR and has had many colored and solid foals! Check him out! 

Crestline Farm


----------



## CLaPorte432

I would pick Redwine again. You just can't go wrong with him...LoL


----------



## SunnyDraco

A young stallion starting his show career. A really nice video of him as well. Did you have a height limit? He is an Oldenburg and 17.2h 

'Hemmingway - Oldenburg Stallion at Stud' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Here is a registered Hanoverian OLD/NA approved CHESTNUT stallion. Has some chrome too 

Lucchetti Ranch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I like Redwine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

'Don Hill' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com

This guy is nice...


----------



## kartmom67

Royal Prince! A friend of mine has two of his babies and they are both fancy movers and have great minds. Oh and they are gorgeous too!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Sigh* Looking at all these beautiful Warmbloods makes me want one. But I'm a barrel racer, LoL. I'd have to take up dressage, jumping or hunters.


----------



## Piaffe

WyndellaRose said:


> Royal Prince DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1742260 - Royal Prince
> 
> Sir Gregory DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1766904 - Sir Gregory
> 
> Don De Marco DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1763030 - Don De Marco
> 
> Escudo II DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1752073 - Escudo II
> 
> Adonis DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1623575 - Adonis
> 
> Peabody DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1738982 - Peabody
> 
> Contucci DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1355415 - Contucci
> 
> Falsterbo DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1740423 - Falsterbo
> 
> Treliver Decanter DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1545936 - Treliver Decanter This one is my favorite in the looks department!!! I think you'll like him!
> 
> I specified "dressage" in my dreamhorse search so there are probably more listed but that didn't come up in my search. There are also a bunch I didn't list because I didn't like the looks of them.


Oooh...look at all those lovely studs! I'll have to go through and see who is OLD/NA in there definitely some good picks..thanks!


----------



## Piaffe

JuniorHunterChamp said:


> I know that you wanted a hanoverian, but I have always loved this gorgeous stallion! He is a dutch pinto hunter-derby SUPERSTAR and has had many colored and solid foals! Check him out!
> 
> Crestline Farm


He is really cute,but I would prefer to stay with the traditional bay,black,chestnut,brown, and grey WB colors...thanks though 



CLaPorte432 said:


> I would pick Redwine again. You just can't go wrong with him...LoL


I do agree with this!! Lol


----------



## Piaffe

SunnyDraco said:


> A young stallion starting his show career. A really nice video of him as well. Did you have a height limit? He is an Oldenburg and 17.2h
> 
> 'Hemmingway - Oldenburg Stallion at Stud' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



A little bigger than I am looking for I think,but he is gorgeous




SunnyDraco said:


> Here is a registered Hanoverian OLD/NA approved CHESTNUT stallion. Has some chrome too
> 
> Lucchetti Ranch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stunning boy! Will definitely go on my favorites list


----------



## Piaffe

CLaPorte432 said:


> 'Don Hill' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
> 
> This guy is nice...



Wow! Is he really dark chestnut like listed or is he black?


----------



## CLaPorte432

They are saying he is chestnut. A very, very, very handsome shade of chestnut. :shock:








This picture shows the red in his coat...


----------



## TimWhit91

I'm in love, I will take one of those please. He is gorgeous!


----------



## WyndellaRose

I didn't have time to check for the exact thing but at least I found some dressage stallions.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I say screw it and go for Redwine's sire, Rotspon. I love me my Rotspon, there's also quite a few Rotspon sons in the Celle studbook if you want to go that way... a couple are chestnut for sure. I know they have a website to see all the studs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Just a quick Sequel update. She is still very bagged up,groaning, and grumpy. It will be another all-nighter I am sure:wink: And for some reason...she is yawning a TON. About every other pic I took she was yawning..lol.


----------



## Piaffe

I'm off to the barn (no Internet..bah humbug) for foal watch...so I will update you all later. Hopefully with news of a cute little chestnut colt...oh to dream...


----------



## Rascaholic

I just went through the WHOLE THREAD! I wanted to see the pretty baby  Hopefully it is tonight. Good luck and happy healthy baby!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, me too^^. Hoping for a baby soon!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

After reading about Aaibel's issue with Redwine's owner I'd be running away SCREAMING. She didn't even get to register that little filly because she couldn't get the breeding certificate. Just WOW. So sad because he's a gaaawjjuuuus stud! Gee, people these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

Piaffe said:


> I'm off to the barn (no Internet..bah humbug) for foal watch...so I will update you all later. Hopefully with news of a cute little chestnut colt...oh to dream...


I read this as 'I'm off to the bar'...  

Poor Sequel looks so bored in her stall. Well, the quicker she foals, the quicker she gets out of there...


----------



## themacpack

Yawning is quite common - it can be an indicator of discomfort (specifically abdominal) or distress (not bad distress, more of a way to let off stress/upset)...there are a lot of other common causes of the excessive yawning, but considering all the other factors specific to your girl, this seems the most likely.


----------



## themacpack

OP - I thought there was some major drama involved with this breeding and the stud farm etc - why would you want to go back through that again for the next beeding???


----------



## kartmom67

She is getting close. You are where I was at about a week ago and now I have a little rug rat! Btw, my little filly is very tall, she is in to everything at only 2 days old and jumps anything she see's! But sooo cute! Baby will be here soon!


----------



## Lakotababii

Subbing


----------



## Golden Horse

Still no news????? *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

No news again  She is dripping some reddish/yellowish sticky fluid from her back end. Not a lot,but it is pretty consistent. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

themacpack said:


> OP - I thought there was some major drama involved with this breeding and the stud farm etc - why would you want to go back through that again for the next beeding???


In another thread she stated she would not want to go through the same breeder even as much as she loved Redwine as a sire. I believe she is looking at other options for this mare for her next breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack

The discharge could be mucous plug.......thats the only.normal discharge that comes to mind.....any photos of the discharge?


----------



## themacpack

ThirteenAcres said:


> In another thread she stated she would not want to go through the same breeder even as much as she loved Redwine as a sire. I believe she is looking at other options for this mare for her next breeding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She specifically mentioned gray fox studs in this thread when she started the discussion of the next sire - which, to me, meant those were among the studs she is/would be considering.



> I like ALL of GrayFox's studs...especially Redwine of course and also Federalist.


----------



## Rascaholic

I love their studs. It doesn't mean I'd actually breed to one of them though:shock::lol:


----------



## mudpie

Just read the whole thread to see this pretty girl's baby!  Come on, let's see a baby! 

And as for the stallion... He's a Holsteiner, but a freaking phenomenal horse. The first pictures of him are terrible and don't do him justice at all, but if you scroll through, you'll see him in action and WOW! Read through his stat sheet, too, because that stuff's impressive!!  http://www.rlq.com/stallions/cimarron/

Like I said, the pictures look absolutely terrible and make him look like a jugheaded, fugly beast, but he's really much nicer in person.  I do know that his offspring are a high caliber lot though, so if you can't handle a horse like that he would not be the stud for you!!

And I have lots more

I happen to be Liam's #1 Fan!!  Stallions

Lovelovelove

Hope your darling chickadee has her baby soon!!


----------



## WyndellaRose

*A Few More Stallions...*

A Fine Romance Tamarack Lane Farm - A Fine Romance Thoroughbred Stallion in Ontario, Canada

Arrian Arrian Stallion Page

Bennedetto www.walnut-farm.com

A Long List of Several Stallions Our Stallions | Rainbow Equus Meadows

Claim to Fame Pinto Oldenburg Stallion for stud, proven sire and show champion | Equine.com

Arts Aero who is a son of Art Deco... Arts Aero (Premium Black Pinto Oldenburg Stallion by Art Deco)

He's not Oldenburg but he sure is pretty.... Buckskin Sabino Thoroughbred colt. Dual registered Jockey Club and APHA


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks for all the stallion prospects...this is going to be a very hard choice:shock:

Here are a couple pics from about 2 a.m this morning. :? Please excuse the yecky pics


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Gosh. Baby needs to get here!!


----------



## themacpack

That appears to be bloody show/plug to me....is it thick and mucousy?


----------



## Sunny

Come on, bebe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Yep..thick/mucous and sticky...

Does this mean foaling is fairly imminent?  

She dripped several drops of this for a couple hours. Not gushing or anything of course,but a drop falls and a new one forms right away.

This is good news,right? Lol


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Ahhhh! I asked my boyfriend what it means and he wants to know if this is her first baby? I don't have energy to go back through this thread lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Nope..she had a colt in 2009..


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

He's no help! I told him and then he never answered if the discharge is signs of labor. Men! I wonder if google can enlighten me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings

She's so close!!! I keep checking in hopes there will be pics of a new baby! Who's Jazmine? Is she having a baby soo too?


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe..yep! Well..I did some research and since it is reddish/brownish and not bright red it sounds like it is the mucous plug. If she shows any signs of distress or anything I can have my vet here super fast though.


----------



## Piaffe

SaddleStrings said:


> She's so close!!! I keep checking in hopes there will be pics of a new baby! *Who's Jazmine? Is she having a baby soo too?*



http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/dlizza-x-armani-svs-foaling-thread-116803/

Jazmine is another mare I have...she is a few weeks behind Sequel in her pregnancy


----------



## SaddleStrings

Wow! What are young going to do with all these babies? Future show horses for you? Or a breeding business?


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I'm excited!! Now I have to go sub to Jazmines thread and have googly eyes with her haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

themacpack said:


> She specifically mentioned gray fox studs in this thread when she started the discussion of the next sire - which, to me, meant those were among the studs she is/would be considering.





Rascaholic said:


> I love their studs. It doesn't mean I'd actually breed to one of them though:shock::lol:


I didn't see these posts. Yes..I do like...ok...love GFFs studs,but no...I can't see myself as a repeat customer at this point. It just isn't worth it. I will have to be content with one Redwine baby. I am looking at other studs


----------



## Jake and Dai

Argh! I saw you were the last to post Piaffe and thought FINALLY!!! But since it was last night I'm hoping you'll be back on with news and pics of a lil' baby Redwine/Sequel. LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

Piaffe said:


> I didn't see these posts. Yes..I do like...ok...love GFFs studs,but no...I can't see myself as a repeat customer at this point. It just isn't worth it. I will have to be content with one Redwine baby. I am looking at other studs



I was actually agreeing with you:lol: about loving them but not necessarily breeding to Redwine/using GFF again.


----------



## Golden Horse

we need an










because we are all going


----------



## cmarie

Piaffe said:


> Hehe..yep! Well..I did some research and since it is reddish/brownish and not bright red it sounds like it is the mucous plug. If she shows any signs of distress or anything I can have my vet here super fast though.


If this helps Blueberries mucus plug was reddish brown really gooey, mucusy, icky, stuff that stuck in her tail in little globs, she lost hers last night several hours before she foaled. Julie my Appendix mare usually looses hers 2 days before.


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe...well..I wish I had good news...but alas...Sequel has held off yet another night


----------



## SaddleStrings

Good grief, Sequel! You can't be prego forever! What's her behavior like today?


----------



## Piaffe

I'm not sure...I haven't gotten an update yet. I have to work almost all day today which is a bummer. I should get to go over this evening. I am guessing grumpy,nippy, and overall miserable if she is going to be consistent..lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, my friend went out to put a fly sheet on her mare this morning so she could put her out to graze for a couple of hours, and found a pair of feet presenting, no wax, not much of a bag, the mare ate her breakfast as normal this morning, just not one waning sign that she was about to go..


----------



## Piaffe

Yea...Sequel hasn't had any wax yet that I have seen. Just some discharge from her hind end, a very full milk bag, groaning,etc. She acted like she was actually having contractions/pushing the other night and then she stood up and started eating again. I have no idea how bigger farms that breed many mares a year get any rest during the spring/summer foaling months


----------



## themacpack

Piaffe said:


> Yea...Sequel hasn't had any wax yet that I have seen. Just some discharge from her hind end, a very full milk bag, groaning,etc. She acted like she was actually having contractions/pushing the other night and then she stood up and started eating again. I have no idea how bigger farms that breed many mares a year get any rest during the spring/summer foaling months


Staff members that are employed specifically for foaling.


----------



## Piaffe

I am very lucky and grateful that my BO is willing to check her many times throughout the night so I don't have to stay every night. I did sleep in my car and check her every 15-20 a couple nights ago...not very comfortable to sleep in a compact miata...haha. But I am sure this baby will be worth ;p I am planning, if all goes well, to have 3 bred mares next spring. I'm sure I will be kept on my toes!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Whoa! You're gonna have quite the breeding operation. Wish I could do that. I can't wait to breed my mare,but it'll be awhile before that can happen.


----------



## Ali M

Piaffe said:


> Yea...Sequel hasn't had any wax yet that I have seen. Just some discharge from her hind end, a very full milk bag, groaning,etc. She acted like she was actually having contractions/pushing the other night and then she stood up and started eating again. I have no idea how bigger farms that breed many mares a year get any rest during the spring/summer foaling months



We don't! haha


----------



## Piaffe

Ali M.- how many mares do you foal out on average per year?


----------



## kartmom67

I've realized that the contractions come and go for a week or so. The biggest clue was the full bag, totally relaxed around the tail and then of course, her milk came in with a vengeance and began dripping. I guess not all do that and its too bad, because I knew for sure it was that night. And it was. I hope for your sake she gives you the BIG signs like that so you can get ready for it.


----------



## Piaffe

I hope so too. I got a text awhile ago that her very full milk bag went way down...so I don't know what she is up to and I never got a chance to go check her today :/


----------



## Piaffe

Well...again no baby...surprise surprise.haha. She was only picking at her dinner last night, though, which is very odd for her...usually she is a chow hound. And her hind end was hanging open actually until about 3/4 of the way down. I realllllly hope she as it before the 24th X) Come on Sequel!!!


----------



## cmarie

maybe you'll get an eclipse baby after all


----------



## Ali M

Piaffe said:


> Ali M.- how many mares do you foal out on average per year?


Due to a series of untreated uterine infections last year, we only have one pregnant mare this year. But next year we have 6 confirmed and we are waiting on 3 more to see if they took. We have two full time managers and two regular barn employees but foal watches mostly fall on the two of us. We aren't a large farm by any means, but it will still be a crazy spring next year!


----------



## Captain Evil

The Suspense is killing me! I can't wait! When our mare has her one and only, we slept in the barn in hammocks. My dog kept jumping up to sleep with me, and dumping me on the floor...

He was a bay, but when he began losing his golden leg color and developed his black color, I called the vet in on an emergency call cause I thought he had mange...


----------



## kartmom67

Don't worry too much about her bag going way down. My girl's bag did that too then about 24 hours before she foaled, it filled really tight all the way down to the ends of her nipples. You'll be able to see that there is really no slack in the nipples and she might develop a little white/yellow milk (wax) or maybe no wax. But the fact that she is gaping open a little tells me she is very close! I noticed the vulva gaping about 4 days before she foaled. Hang in there! You're little bundle is almost here!


----------



## Piaffe

I just got back from the stable and her bag is still way down from where it was,but her vulva is still hanging open :/ And I will be out of town in 4 days so that dang horse had better pop it out now or wait a week  lol.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Any news??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Nope...except that her milk bag is super full again!!  Foaling within 24 hours? That would be fantastic...


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Crossing my fingers for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings

Hoping today will be the day! Can't wait!!!


----------



## themacpack

I certainly hope you have not spoken of this scheduled absence within earshot of sequel........


----------



## Piaffe

I told her I was sleeping in the stall with her all the nights of my scheduled leave...lol...

I'm just really,really hoping she will have him tonight! It is really unusually stormy here today and it may be an old wives tale,but I heard horses foal more often in stormy weather if possible so predators can't hear them as well...


----------



## JustEvent

I just read through this whole thread and I am so excited to see this baby! 

Good luck with everything and I hope momma and baby both come out healthy!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Lalalalala is there a baby yet? I'm hoping since you haven't posted it's because she has! Crossing my fingers and toes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

No baby  This wait is killer!!! lol:shock::lol:

She is on day 340!!!:happydance::clap:She was dripping some milk earlier although when I just went over there she wasn't anymore. She is super loose in the back end and is still partially hanging open. She is getting/up laying down a LOT, nipping her belly, and being very,very grumpy. And she is just looking really tired...and not even really wanting to walk. Please excuse the pics Can anyone tell from them if she is pretty close!!?


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Poor girl looks miserable! I know nothing about foaling but I hope she goes soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

She is acting like she is miserable  She seems to be dragging ner feet when I have her walk...poor girl!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I've been pregnant before and even with a 6lb baby i was ready to have her! I'm not sure of the weather there but if it's hot like it is here I feel for your mare badly. I do hope she has the baby before you leave!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Just read 27 pages expecting to see a cute little baby! come on Sequel!


----------



## Golden Horse

Poor Piaffe, the waiting just kills doesn't it!

She will go when she is good and ready, but she looks like she is very very close now, trouble is these darn mares haven't read the book, and they go on their own dates, or rather the foal wont budge until he is good and cooked.


----------



## Piaffe

I suppose and I usually enjoy irony,but not this time. Out of this month and the next 3 months the most important non-changeable things I have scheduled are my surgery and this wedding that I am in. She could go ANY other date and it would be perfectly fine...I just have a gut feeling though...lol. 

Oh how I wish these foalings could be talked over with the mare and then scheduled for a time that works for both of us


----------



## Rascaholic

The suspense is killing me...... HURRY UP AND HAVE THE BABEH!!!!
*Sorry had to be done.*


----------



## SaddleStrings

She has seems to be sooooo close, but Sequel keeps us waiting!!! Come on Sequel, make your magic NOW Please!


----------



## Gidget

I'm telling Sequel you are showingoff her girly parts


----------



## CLaPorte432

*sigh* We need a marestare cam for Sequel.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She looks very close! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kartmom67

I completely feel for you. I was there a couple weeks ago and its agony. Hang in there!


----------



## Piaffe

Just got home from checking her and I plan to run back pretty quick..possibly to stay the night in the barn again:lol:

But..is it just me or is she just looking HUGE this evening? I mean she was big before...but she just looked humongous to me?!? Or maybe I have been staring at her too hard for too long and have just finally gone nuts...:wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No, you're right. She does look bigger.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Nope...She's GINORMOUS!! D=


----------



## SaddleStrings

Holy cow!!! There's a baby in there that is gonna be a big one! Good luck, and hopefully that baby comes out soon! Don't know if Sequel could grow any larger, LOL! You might have to build a barn around her!


----------



## Piaffe

phew..I thought so! She is waddling so much. She saw her buddy across the paddock and took off at a canter and tried to do a little buck...it was SO funny...she could barely get off the ground...poor girl...LOL

All the same signs as before except she is lifting her tail up way further and actually being strangely "clingy" to me. Which is odd...she is usually a fairly independent not super cuddly horse...hmm...


----------



## Piaffe

Haha...I found the pic of her trying to buck...and a few others taken this evening


----------



## smrobs

Holy crap!!! Are you sure someone didn't photoshop her???

:rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco

It must be her tail being wrapped up that makes her look so big. Visual attention is more attracted to her midsection


----------



## Piaffe

Especially in that first pic..maybe it was just the angle,but she looks like a moose or something..Haha. Poor poor girl. Yes...that baby does make you look fat..hehe

She is laying down a lot and groaning. My other mare Jazz is in the foaling stall next to hers and she is on day 320 she is getting every 15-30 minute nightly checks too. Believe or or not her milk filled up tonight and her back end is hanging open too...oy...these horses are going to make me insane! Lol


----------



## Piaffe

smrobs said:


> Holy crap!!! Are you sure someone didn't photoshop her???
> 
> :rofl:


hMM..you got me thinking SMROBS..lol. All my pictures when I plug in the usb thingy go to automatically to a picture program that "evens" them out (colors,shadows,etc.) or something..not sure of all the details as I didn't install it. But I made that first pic bigger and it looks like the program "filled in" part of her neck. You can see where it is kind of blurry. So her belly really is that big...but her neck isn't so thick which is what makes her look even bigger I think. I tried to find all the original pics,but I couldn't see where it put them if it did except the program:-| She still is a fatty...just not that thick in the neck..haha.

*EDIT...nevermind..I found the original in the main documents. That really is how it is before going through the program  It is just a very odd angle of her huge belly and her shark fin withers. Oy.*


----------



## Rascaholic

Horse ballon? It's so lifelike! I think you over filled it a little though 

She looks like she is ready to pop! Maybe today *Crosses fingers*


----------



## dee

Whateve you do, do NOT stick a pin in that balloon - she may explode!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I wish she would hurry up and have my foal... I am getting impatient.


----------



## kartmom67

If it makes you feel any better, she's making us all crazy right along with you! haha


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Come on, Sequel. You are the last one on my watch list!! I'm starting to look for others now just to pass the time. This has quickly become an obsession! 

Ahhhh. They warned me about this!


----------



## Rascaholic

ThirteenAcres said:


> Come on, Sequel. You are the last one on my watch list!! I'm starting to look for others now just to pass the time. This has quickly become an obsession!
> 
> Ahhhh. They warned me about this!



Yes, even though we are warned about the dreaded foal addiction, we can not help ourselves once it takes ahold. It's a sad situation. Scanning all the threads looking for newborn foals. We don't care, colt or filly, color, breed, or even the type of equine. Little ones, spotted ones, striped ones, long ears short ears, it just doesn't matter. We only require healthy babies. We want them ALL to be healthy, but hurry up and get here


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I've been stalking this thread and STILL NO BABY!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

I am sad to report..still no baby. I watched her until about 3 am. And she was laying down,groaning,etc. But then nothing. Jazz is looking as close as Sequel now as far as signs too..just not the elephant-like belly!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Maybe we should all go away and then she'll decide to pop! It is obviously performance anxiety.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

She is just waiting for the absolute worst possible moment......Like if you get sick, or forbid... a family emergency happens or something of that nature... Or maybe a tornado so you can't go out to the barn ha ha. OF course, if my mare was that far along and we were headed for tornado weather, I'd find a way to walk her into the basement with me ha ha


----------



## Piaffe

^^ I have surgery in 2 days and then I will be out of town for a wedding the 2 days after that. THAT is exactly what she is waiting for  Both of them probably....they are likely conspiring against me now..lol


----------



## texasgal

That should do it!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Nothing yet!??? Jeez, Sequel! You are testing my patience, I feel like it's Christmas morning!


----------



## Piaffe

I get off work in a couple hours and am going to check on her,but so far there have been no call updates with changes :/


----------



## Captain Evil

So, while we're all waiting so patiently... or not quite so patiently, do you have any names you're thinking of? Of which you are thinking... How's that supposed to go?


----------



## Piaffe

I have a list of 6 names that have survived the cut. I started with about 100 names 5-6 months ago..haha...and have slowly been weeding them out. I have 3 colt names and 3 filly names and I will have to see if it's a colt/filly,color/markings, and personality before selecting the winner..haha. 

I can't post them on here though....until after baby is born...don't want them snatched  

I am always open/grateful for more suggestions though!! Just remember...it has to start with an "R"


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Good luck on your surgery I hope you have a speedy recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> Good luck on your surgery I hope you have a speedy recovery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks...really not looking forward to it. :?

...and if Sequel has her foal that night...I'll...I'll...disown her or deprive her of her favorite sour cream and onion pringle chips...or something...haha


----------



## CLaPorte432

Piaffe said:


> ...and if Sequel has her foal that night...I'll...I'll...disown her or deprive her of her favorite sour cream and onion pringle chips...or something...haha


I'm sure she's REEAAAALLLLL scared... :lol:


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Lol I have surgery on Friday and I am not looking forward to it. I'll send some baby vibes Sequels way tonight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

^^Good luck on your surgery too...I hope all goes well and I wish you a speedy recovery!!!

Thanks for the vibes...Sequel needs all the help she can get to get that baby out!!!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

No kidding! I feel like one of my horses is having a baby that is how anxious I am for you. My boyfriend laughs at me daily about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

And thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kartmom67

I just thought of an R name that I actually haven't seen used. "Rendition" could be filly or colt. The R's and the W's are tough.


----------



## Piaffe

I love that name,but one has already been registered as Rendition by Redwine :/

Gray Fox Farm: Warmblood Foals - Rendition


----------



## countryryder

Come on Sequel,get 'er done!
If it's any consolation,my mare has been looking and acting just like your girl is,for the past week and a half;it's driving me absolutely batty! Just so you know,you aren't alone,lol.


----------



## kartmom67

Figures! Knew it had to be used somewhere. And a Redwine baby no less! Darnit!


----------



## Captain Evil

These incredible Redwine babies are driving me nuts! 

Rainboots is already taken too, by a lovely chestnut with tall white socks. How about "Revelation" for a name, as revealing her intentions is exactly what Sequel is NOT doing.


----------



## dee

Or Relentless?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Sequel, pop that thing out already!!!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Still.no.baby.  

CE- Rainboots is my most favorite Redwine foal so far. I just love his coloring and chrome! He is the reason I was hoping for a chestnut with socks..lol.


----------



## Malice

For names how about Requiem? Redeeemer? Regret? Rewful? Revive? Ratchet? Renegade? Relic? Remedy?


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I was thinking reqiuem but thought it was a little morbid. I do love how it sounds though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Malice said:


> For names how about *Requiem*? Redeeemer? Regret? Rewful? Revive? Ratchet? Renegade? _*Relic*_? Remedy?



Oooh....I love those two! I am writing them down. I am also leaning towards a 2 part name. Reedeming Revival for example (no...I'm not actually going to use that one:wink but both Relic and Requiem could go very nicely with something else

Thanks everyone for the great ideas!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Requiem just reminds me of music, I didn't think morbid when I saw it. Remarque is kind of nice too. I misspelled requiem just now and my spell check had that as one of the options and I thought "ooooh cool name" LOL>


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

The movie made me initially think of it but then I had no idea what it meant. That's when I used handy dandy google and found the definition. I still like the name and how it sounds . Same with Remarque. Especially how it's spelled
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I just looked it up on Dictionary.com with that spelling and got this...


remarque (rɪˈmɑːk) 

— n
1.	a mark in the margin of an engraved plate to indicate the stage of production of the plate. It is removed before the plate is finished
2.	a plate so marked
3.	a print or proof from a plate so marked

[C19: from French; see remark ]

not as song like lol...seems sort of industrial ha ha


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Different.. That's for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget

i look on here everyday...hurry up,sequel!


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## Rascaholic

Cinnys Whinny said:


> 3. a print or proof from a plate so marked


Nice choice is it comes out a little carbon copy of Redwine!!


----------



## smrobs

Another little play on that one could be "Remarqueable".

Gah, I wants to sees ze babby!!!!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Both Remarque and Remarquable are excellent choices! Thanks for the ideas  Now if she would just have it already,huh? Im leaving early tomorrow morning and won't be back until Sunday evening so she just needs to have him tonight! Commeee onnn Sequel!!


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, if it's a colt, maybe Revolver. That's sort of a play on both their names when taken as coming again and again like a revolving door.

Same deal: Reecho (re-echo)


----------



## Golden Horse

Still no baby...rats


----------



## cakemom

We are stalking this thread as a family in my house!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I like Rendition. I like...Round About. For a colt I like the name Reich. Rising Resistance since it refuses to be born!! Haha. Righteous Refusal. Hehe.


----------



## Golden Horse

Maybe Reluctant Revalation:lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Read this all and I'm anticipating the arrival of the foal hehe!


----------



## New_image

Love the name Requiem... 


...still waiting to see baby...


----------



## Captain Evil

I LOVE Requiem, especially as the letters mimic "Sequel" to some extent. Also because Faure's Requiem is one of rhe most beautiful pieces of music ever composed...


----------



## Piaffe

Well.I made it through the surgery alive..haha. But still no baby:evil: And she had better wait until after Sunday so don't urge her on for a couple days:wink::lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

I saw you posted and thought :clap:"YAYYY Baby is here!!!" but not yet dang it:?.

Glad your surgery went ok and I hope you recover very quickly. 

*sneaks a whisper to Sequel hurry up! You're killing us with all this waiting! *


----------



## Captain Evil

Hi! Glad that your surgery went well. Did you get anything neat, like ice cream, out of the deal?


----------



## cakemom

Put a cork in her, place her on hold!!
Glad surgery went well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I hope she holds out for ya Piaffe!! Even if we're all dying to see *him* hehe!


----------



## Captain Evil

Just another name suggestion while we're waiting... ad waiting.....

How about "Rubicon" for a chestnut filly? I like the "**** the torpedos, full speed ahead" and "No turning back" meaning of the name, and it also means, "Red, " and you could call her "Ruby" for short. At this point you probably want to call it "Rye on the Rocks."


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks for the get wells 

She is on 345 days And she decided to wait for me to get back from my trip. So come on baby...anytime now!!:lol: Her milk is down and her hind end isn't as loose. She is still biting her sides,though. :?

Also...I know some of the pics look repetive to some I have taken before (my avatar..haha...but its only because when I turn her out she always goes and stands in the same places


----------



## Roperchick

Haha i love the pic of her full on glaring at her belly like "get out already!"


----------



## Golden Horse

OK Sequel, your Mum has had her op, (hope you are feeling OK now) Been on her trip, hope you had a good time,

NOW

We are all ready and waiting, time to get that chestnut colt with chrome on the ground


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Glad to hear your surgery went well and that she waited for you! 

Still can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## tempest

Captain Evil said:


> I like the "**** the torpedos, full speed ahead"


David Farragut, Battle of Mobile Bay.

Sorry that was off topic...:lol:

I like it for a name.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She is looking much larger now. (If you can even believe that...)


----------



## cmarie

Glad your surgery went well, hope you feel up to snuff soon. Your mare has major milk veins going on, she should foal soon, at least i hope so for your sake and all us foal stalkers out here.


----------



## Rascaholic

Baby? *sigh* no Baby yet. *goes back to haunting other baby threads*

How's the recovery going? Hope you're ok!


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## ThirteenAcres

This will be us.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

sequel is such a tease!


----------



## Tejas

No new baby yet?!?


----------



## Piaffe

Lol...you all are too funny! Nope no baby yet


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

ACK... I saw that you posted Piaffe and got so excited.... doh, no baby


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG to funny on the skeletons....and to true if she doesn't come on and have us a babeh!


----------



## Golden Horse

Just filling in time while I wait


----------



## WyndellaRose

If you are still looking around for a stallion to rebred Sequel, I just found Apiro....don't know if anyone else suggested him but he is Oldenburg NA approved and a gorgeous bay with 4 socks and a blaze. Silver Creek Farms - Apiro


----------



## Piaffe

Apiro is gorgeous

Seq is on day 347. Anytime now *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## CLaPorte432

OMG! Just give us the baby Sequel!!!


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Piaffe

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG! Just give us the baby Sequel!!!


Exactly! :evil: I gave Her a great pep talk earlier. It must be tonight......


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I know when I need a little boost of influence, I tape up pictures all around my room.... Like pictures of wonderful dressage riders, for weeks before a show. Or skinny peeps in bikinis when I'm on a diet.

Why not tape up a ton of foal pictures all over her stall????


----------



## CLaPorte432

Piaffe said:


> Exactly! :evil: I gave Her a great pep talk earlier. It must be tonight......


*rolls up sleeves* Let me have a nice little chat with her! :twisted:


----------



## Piaffe

CLaPorte432 said:


> *rolls up sleeves* Let me have a nice little chat with her! :twisted:




:lol::lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

I saw Piaffe posted and was all excited. *sigh* no baby


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Good grief, Sequel. Don't you know we're all waiting?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

that baby is gonna come out saddled and trained for 3rd level dressage! I get the feeling we are having a repeat of Ace... Hi my name is Darrian, and I'm a foal addict..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I think Sequel and Sequoya are having a race to see who can hold out the longest..All I can say is,one better get to the finish line real quick here!Or maybe it'll be a tie.


----------



## smrobs




----------



## New_image

*I think Sequel and Sequoya are having a race to see who can hold out the longest..All I can say is,one better get to the finish line real quick here!Or maybe it'll be a tie.*

Amatures, I've got you all beat! 


Still waiting to see baby Sequel...................


----------



## Captain Evil

They had better hurry up so I can get back to work! All I do is check out those Redwine babies on the internet. I have started to print out their photos and hang them in my office, and I'm branching out... Checking out other babies as well. The cruel owners keep selling them out from under me though. I tell them, "All I have to do is finish my book, sell it, and then I will have plenty of money to buy your baby... MY baby... But no one seems willing to wait! I am so afraid little Rabbit Hill is next to go...:-(


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

This baby really seems to be a Reluctant Rebel!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa1984

I am very new here but reading all about your horse is got me excited to see pictures. Mine isn't due until Feb. I can't wait it seems like forever though


----------



## SaddleStrings

Hey Piaffe, got any new news for us? Hoping there's a baby to be seen!


----------



## Rascaholic

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> that baby is gonna come out saddled and trained for 3rd level dressage! I get the feeling we are having a repeat of Ace... Hi my name is Darrian, and I'm a foal addict..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi my name is Pam and I am the president of The Horse Forum Foal Addicts Club THFFAC for short. We can't guarantee a cure except more foal pictures. We have to wait for those. But we'll be ok, honest *Goes back to pacing and biting fingernails chanting "foals are cute, so soft and cuddly" "Must have babeh fix soon or will go swipe someones foal....must resist the urge to buy preggers mare!!"


----------



## Piaffe

She has waxed finally! It is hard to see in the pics and part fell off,but she definitely had wax! Something is happening:happydance:


----------



## equiniphile

Come on, baby!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Woo Hoo... Is there weather there stormy like it is here??


----------



## Piaffe

No...It is actually pretty hot. I think we may have hit the low 90's today :/


----------



## Rascaholic

BABY COME OUT NOW!!! HURRY UP SEQUEL!!!! Pushhhhhh breatheeeee pushhhhh breatheeeee heh heh heh heh pushhhhhh 

Lamaze for horses:think:, the newest fad :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Come on guys... everytime there's a response I think "She's foaled!!" And no.. it's just a bunch of crazy foal addicts :lol: Cool it guys!!


----------



## Rascaholic

Nope, we just can't do it Captain  It's a sickness and we must encourage her to feed out addiction LOL


----------



## SaddleStrings

Finally! Glad to hear she's waxing! Come on baby....


----------



## Piaffe

40 pages of waiting...come on Sequel...you're killing us!  lol


----------



## Rascaholic

:shock: wait Jaz is right behind Sequel on due date isn't she.... getting names of the stalkees confused LOL.


----------



## Piaffe

Jaz is on 326 I think...maybe 327. One of them needs to hurry up and give up their hostage  Who will be first?!


----------



## Rascaholic

Piaffe that's just wrong  Now I gotta make bets with myself on who is gonna go first dang it!
Come out BOTH BABEHS!!! Hurry up, your stalkers are waiting!


----------



## sonsedg68

Ha ha ha these kind of threads really make me laugh as we all know they will not release there hostages unless there ransom demands are met 
these usually consist of 

1...... feed me at will even tho i will not eat it 

2 .....requires 24 hr supervision altho i will wait till yr not looking

3.....will go over my due date cause they can

4.....under no circumstances will you post my bits on the internet whoops too late for most

5.....no corresponding with others about my progress again whoops too late 

6..... the list is never ending 

seriously tho folks hope all goes well and they give you what you want without too much worry and fuss


----------



## Rascaholic

Dang mare rules. They could just play fair and ALL spit out healthy mature babies 2 days after they are confirmed in foal and save us all this waiting!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Any baby news?? Sequel had better of had her baby...


----------



## KennyRogersPaints

Subbing...I think I'm in love with that stallion, he's so stunning!


----------



## Piaffe

No news  I get off work in a couple hours and I can go check her and then I will update


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Gah, again I see a post from Piaffe and drop what I'm doing...getting excited and.... nothing... come on Sequel!!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Well..she has some edema on her belly and is acting *really*,really,_really _uncomfortable...


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

ahhh! Come on Sequel!! I need some excitement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

She is ludicrously big. Can't you just pop her with a pin or something?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Come on Sequel!


----------



## trainerunlimited

=O, Maybe she had her baby since Piaffe hasn't updated this morning? I hope so! Can't wait to see!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

^^We can hope that's the reason for silence!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

The joy of foaling threads, the disappointment when to OP updates and there is no foal, and the worry when they don't hoping that everything is OK.


----------



## Rascaholic

Amen to that one Golden Horse LOL. I hope all is well and she popped out the foal with no problems IF that is why no update.


----------



## Piaffe

No problems,but no baby


----------



## mudpie

Come on, Sequel!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Someone posted that this foal is going to come out saddled and trained for 3rd level dressage, I'm really starting to believe that!!! LOL!!! Sequel just can't grow any bigger...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Maybe if I sing a song to annoy her into dropping that foal just to make me stop...


Sequel sequel bo bequel, banana fanna fo fequel, me mi mo mequel.... sequel....
Sequel sequel bo bequel, banana fanna fo fequel, me mi mo mequel.... sequel....
Sequel sequel bo bequel, banana fanna fo fequel, me mi mo mequel.... sequel....
Sequel sequel bo bequel, banana fanna fo fequel, me mi mo mequel.... sequel....

Did it work?


----------



## Rascaholic

I need an address and a snubbing post set 4' in the ground. I'll bring the come-along and some gloves. We'll have a baby in no time. 

I think theses foal watches get longer and longer with each foal. She's gonna make me start whining and b******g soon. Oh wait, to late, I already have been LOL.


----------



## Piaffe

Lol...well...no baby. Honestly...how long can she keep it from us? ;(


----------



## littrella

OMG! I saw your post pop up & got all excited! Darn it!


----------



## countryryder

Piaffe said:


> Lol...well...no baby. Honestly...how long can she keep it from us? ;(


Apparently for a long,long time! lol


----------



## enh817

All this talk of a hostage situation made me think of another cute R name for a colt-- Ransom


----------



## Rascaholic

Nice name idea LOL It's kinda like Sequel is holding it for a ransom. You should let her know I am ready to "help" her out Piaffe roflmao maybe that'll speed her up.


----------



## midnighttwilight

Starting to think she is just fat and not preggers!!!! You need to tell her this that people are taling of how fat she has become. (If she is like any other woman she will have the baby just to drop the weight LOL.) So in that case you have a very nice heavy weight horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

I have a winch and I know how to use it......











Or 

I could hook up some chains to the old JD, she may not be as fancy a puller as this one, but she would git er done


----------



## Piaffe

midnighttwilight said:


> Starting to think she is just fat and not preggers!!!!


I know!!! Lol:shock:

Gh- If she doesn't give it up soon I may be PMing you:wink::lol:


----------



## grullagirl

OMG!!!! I have spent most of the day reading this thread from the beginning and thought for sure i woulsd have some foal pics to see at the end...what the heck? lol Come on Sequel......we are so excited to see this foal!!!! 

When my previous Mare whent into labor she was out in the pasture smelling the air for predators and running around in big circles then stopping to look for a good spot to lay down.....she did this for about 2 hrs and i knew it was gonna be that night or early next morning. I got there about 4 am the next moorning and 10 mins. later her filly was on the ground and i got to see the birth....my first and only foaling experience!!! Anyways.....im sure each mare is different but you might watch for the signs i described


----------



## wyominggrandma

Any updates? Hope all is okay........


----------



## enh817

I hope the silence from Piaffe is a good sign. Perhaps she's too busy at the barn with a new foaly to post and update!

Wishful thinking


----------



## Piaffe

Everything is still okay  There just aren't any changes to update :/ The girls are really going to make us wait until the last moment this year I guess!


----------



## Golden Horse

Baby Baby ? :thumbsup::thumbsup::happydance:


*CARP* STILL no baby *pouts* runs off back to work


----------



## SaddleStrings

With the moon being full and bright, I was thinking that Sequel and Jazmine would for sure have their foals. Well I guess I was wrong...


----------



## bjb

Hurry up baby!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Melissa1984

Goodness that baby is content in its mommy...I wish she would HURRY up


----------



## countryryder

Out,baby,out!


----------



## DressageDreamer

Baby Baby - The stars are shining for you - And just like me, I'm sure that they adore you........ 
Come on little baby....really want to see you


----------



## Piaffe

*Day 355*

I got the silly girl all shiny and she managed (somehow!:shock to roll. Still no baby:-|


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She looks quite pleased with her roll, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

I wish she would hurry up and have my foal. I am dying to see what she/he looks like.:lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings

Holy cow, Sequel! Can you even fit through the barn door any more??


----------



## smrobs

Good, God! Now, she's fat AND dirty. She should be ashamed LOL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Why yes I DID just roll.. DEAL WITH IT! I'm pregnant, you're not!

:lol:


----------



## Piaffe

SaddleStrings said:


> Holy cow, Sequel! Can you even fit through the barn door any more??




Lol...barely actually. I have to maneuver her special ways to get her in her stall...:lol::lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings

Lol! Seriously!? Them Redwine babies must be monstrous when the come out, actually IF they ever come out!!! Must be a special cookie thats still baking away in there, can't wait!!!


----------



## lilkitty90

redwine babies MUST be diva's maybe it is waiting on you to roll out the red carpet so it can come prancing out?


----------



## DressageDreamer

She looks like is is ready to burst! Poor thing is probably ready to get this over as well. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## LoisEquestrian

Read through the whole thread expecting to see a cute baby by page 45! She's really keeping everyone waiting! Come on Sequel! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Do we have some sort of record here for most pages in a foaling thread??? Maybe that was Sequel's goal...to break some sort of record.... Record Breaking Foal, on the way


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I just read ALL 45 pages, thinking there would be cute foal pictures at the end. It's like getting really into an awesome book and getting to the last page thinking you'll figure everything out i.e- who loves who, who murdered mr. white in the kitchen with a lead pipe haha. Then you realize its a cliffhanger ending and the next book doesn't come out for a year. Yeah thats how this feels but sooooo much worse. So come on Momma we all want to see your baby!


----------



## tempest

How many pages was Ace's thread?


----------



## Piaffe

I just looked it up...it was 116 pages 

Sequel had better NOT wait that long!! Lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I believe the record belongs to GH, Ace and Angel with 102+ pages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelCowgirl

Sequel...you're killing us here.


----------



## Golden Horse

Yes we do have that distinction, but we did have an excuse...


Angel was worth waiting for anyway:wink:


----------



## DressageDreamer

So does the foal have a home waiting for him/her after it's weaned, Piaffe?


----------



## Piaffe

I didn't offer this one for sale in-Utero... I want to wait and see if I get my chestnut colt  This foal may or may not be available as a weanling


----------



## SaddleStrings

Ahhhhhh!!!! You've got to be kidding me! I saw there was a bunch of posts here and it got my heart racing!! I was like Hurray!, Sequel's foal is here! But no, Sequel has left me in the dust again! Come on Sequel....


----------



## Melissa1984

I have to say this foal doesn't want to meet all the stalkers


----------



## cakemom

She's just messin with us now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

Wait a minute, that foal is mine. You promised Piaffe...


----------



## Piaffe

Hmmm...I don't remember promising such things...lol 

Sequel is holding her tail up a lot this evening and her udder is hard and full.

Dare I even dare to dare to hope for a foal?


----------



## grullagirl

She better have it tonight......this is getting rediculous!!! lol Let us see your baby.....plleeaasse?


----------



## Golden Horse

OK everyone, all turn around and look the other way, if she thinks we have lost interest she may just give it up


----------



## countryryder

I told my mare tonight that she better smarten up and have this baby,or else she was going to lose her audience of faithful foal followers due to her not delivering up to their standards,in fact,not delivering at all! She likes attention,so maybe it'll work.. Hah! Who am I fooling? lol


----------



## AnnaHalford

*stomps foot on this thread as well as Sequoya's*


----------



## themacpack

K, Piaffe, it's like 5 am in the NW -- time to have a cup of coffee and then come post all about the new baby that arrived overnight.....................(wishful thinking???)


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Every time I see a new post on this thread ...... I think okay here it is.


BUT NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Maybe she is waiting for the Belmont tomorrow? Or fathers day?


----------



## quirkypony

Waiting always seems so hard!! I can't wait to see baby!!!


----------



## littrella

I've never done foals before, so excuse me if this is a dumb question. Is there any higher risk if she goes too far "over" her due date?


----------



## ThursdayNext

What? 47 pages and no foal pictures? Add one to the army of people that are hanging fire on this foal!

Then again, I just realized last we heard from Piaffe was Thursday night, now it's Saturday morning. I'm hoping that's a longish foaling + time for Foal Love + sleep...and that it means PICTURES!


----------



## Piaffe

littrella said:


> I've never done foals before, so excuse me if this is a dumb question. Is there any higher risk if she goes too far "over" her due date?


Still no baby everyone  

She is on 358. If she goes over 360 I'm going to have my vet do a check up. Even though she has had all of her ultrasounds,pregnancy shots,etc. And they weren't supposed to come back until he was born..lol. But a quick check over won't hurt. Sequel is not at all distressed or in pain,etc. So I'm thinking that it is a chestnut colt with 4 socks and since I put in a custom order it just has to bake longer:wink::lol:


----------



## cakemom

You know special orders do take longer. I can whip out a chocolate cake in 20 minutes, but it takes another 30 if I have to decorate it, so maybe you're on to something 
I'll make her an apple cake if she gives us a baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Well that was certainly true for Ace and Angel, had pre ordered a bay mare with lots of chrome, obviously personalized orders take longer

Littrella, here is a link explaining a bit more about 'due dates' Is my mare overdue? explains it better than I can, but basically mares are sneaky, and they can go way over their date with no problems.

No problems for the mare anyway, the owner however


----------



## Piaffe

Golden Horse said:


> No problems for the mare anyway, the owner however


Exactly...hahaha:lol:


----------



## AnnaHalford

Piaffe, you're basically saying that it's your fault that Sequel is torturing us all. You do realise the repercussions that this could have, don't you?


----------



## Bobthebuilder

I've been stalking this for weeks now D:
I wonder how many pages this thread will go to until she decides to have her baby:shock:
And NO sequel, that is NOT a challenge.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Hey...what's more fun than biting your nails to the quick while waiting for a birth?

Doing it with 300 people you've never met!  

She's got to go SOMETIME. At some point, she becomes fodder for the Guiness Book of Records, and we'll all get autographed copies from Piaffe AND Sequel...


----------



## Piaffe

Isnt the world record 418 or some such ridiculous date? It would be _just like_ Sequel to beat the record. I think that Jinx is going to win that one already though! She is on 376 I think... so Sequel is still pretty far left in the dust...lol


----------



## tempest

I think I have a solution for getting the foal out of Sequel. Have you tried exposing her to a stallion? I'm hoping everyone will understand my point without me having to explain it. It's not exactly appropriate for the much younger crowd, at least I don't think it is.


----------



## Piaffe

Ah..I've been told such things work for pregnant women.haha. There is a stallion at the barn...perhaps Sequel should take a little walk with me to go visiting....

BTW Tempest...Love your avatar. That is one of my all time favorite movies and favorite lines.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Piaffe said:


> Isnt the world record 418 or some such ridiculous date? It would be _just like_ Sequel to beat the record. I think that Jinx is going to win that one already though! She is on 376 I think... so Sequel is still pretty far left in the dust...lol


I think the record is 445... Oh dear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

tempest said:


> I think I have a solution for getting the foal out of Sequel. Have you tried exposing her to a stallion? I'm hoping everyone will understand my point without me having to explain it. It's not exactly appropriate for the much younger crowd, at least I don't think it is.


----------



## Piaffe

Bobthebuilder said:


> I think the record is 445... Oh dear.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




There needs to be a "dislike" button too:shock::? I would certainly have use for it on this post....:lol:


----------



## Melissa1984

This is not fair making us wait this long...I am to excited to see pics I can't wait that very much longer rofl


----------



## Golden Horse

But wait we do, you know this is another good reason to buy not breed.

Fingers crossed I should be able to introduce my new girl (s)  on Wednesday, I have a fairly fixed due date


----------



## Asama

Alright. I read every single page and post in this thread and now I am addicted. Hurry up Sequel! You have got a zillion fans!


----------



## tempest

Alright, you tell Sequel that by the 30th she had better have this foal because I leave for training in July and won't have access to a computer for a month, and I want to see this foal before I leave.


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe..well..Ill tell her  I just got back from checking her and there are no changes. Although I had to be honest and tell her that yes...that baby does make her look fat....lol


----------



## wyominggrandma

yea, tell her that her butt is big. She needs to lose weight.... lol


----------



## CLaPorte432

I know the PERFECT way to lose 150 pounds! It's the easiest thing ever! 

HAVE A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kartmom67

CLaPorte432 said:


> I know the PERFECT way to lose 150 pounds! It's the easiest thing ever!
> 
> HAVE A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I wonder if that would work for me too. Maybe I'm in foal. lol


----------



## DressageDreamer

Oh man!!! I just KNEW that Sequel had foaled by now. I didn't get on the forum all weekend and while I was getting ready for work this morning, doing my hair, I thought to myself....I bet there are some cute pics of the foal on the forum today. 
Sequel.......push it out - shove it out - wayyyyy out!!!


----------



## texasgal

this is freakin' ridiculous ..... *sigh*


----------



## smrobs

Any new news, Piaffe?


----------



## Piaffe

Disappointingly....no  Dang Sequel and Jaz....I think they are enjoying slowly pushing me towards insanity.....lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Piaffe said:


> Disappointingly....no  Dang Sequel and Jaz....I think they are enjoying slowly pushing me towards insanity.....lol


Good grief! But that is what broodmares do best.


----------



## DressageDreamer

Piaffe said:


> Disappointingly....no  Dang Sequel and Jaz....I think they are enjoying slowly pushing me towards insanity.....lol


 And you're taking us with you!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

They are probably both having a good chuckle with each other over this!


----------



## New_image

WELL someone should foal. 

Especially since mine is never coming out.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

So at what point do we figure the foal becomes mummified??


----------



## Piaffe

Well..here are her 360 day pics. She is very grumpy...especially towards another boarder's dog that kept running back and forth. She was trying to bite her. She has swelling all along her belly although it is kind of hard to see in the pics. Baby has also dropped lower again making her ribs show a little more:-( 

I'm starting to think the vet was wrong and there are actually 2-3 foals in there:wink::lol:


----------



## smrobs

Wow, as low as that belly is, she's gotta be getting close.

Maybe tonight....


XXXXXXX

(fingers, toes, and all other crossable body parts crossed LOL)


----------



## lilkitty90

the swelling is edema, and could be the issue of her temper, it can be painful, and edema CAN cause birthing complications, usually with regular exercise or a 30 minute walk a day the edema will go down, but some edema is perfectly normal. don't be to worried about the edema though, snowflake got edema worse then your mare has and had no complications at all. 

all i have to say is she BETTER be foaling soon! i gotta see this baby,.


----------



## kartmom67

LOL at the dog! Oblivious to the hateful look directed his way.


----------



## ThursdayNext

I'd be grumpy as hell if I was the size of a house, too. Poor Sequel. She's not keeping this baby on warm to spite us all - I reckon the only person who wants that baby out and sniffing the warm night air more than Piaffe is Sequel herself.

This colt is going to be a real whopper. Going to have to pit him head-to-head with Golden Horse's colt Stewie for Champion Huge Foal Of the Year...


----------



## SaddleStrings

Sequel is gonna need a wheel barrow to carry her belly in if it drops any lower, lol! Poor girl, hope she delivers her baby soon! Come on Sequel!

Piaffe, you mentioned if she goes over day 360, you'd call the vet? Have you?


----------



## Captain Evil

Maybe a skateboard tied to her belly would help...


----------



## ThursdayNext

Captain Evil said:


> Maybe a skateboard tied to her belly would help...


Or maybe a megaphone, directed at the appropriate end of the mare, and we can shout "BABY! BABY! CAN YOU HEAR US? IT'S TIME TO COME OUT! NOW!!!"


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Do they make "Hoveround" for horses??? I'm sure she's smart enough to learn how to work one!


----------



## Captain Evil

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Do they make "Hoveround" for horses??? I'm sure she's smart enough to learn how to work one!


That might work. Or what about bribery? You could tie an apple or a sugar cube under Sequel's tail, and bribe the baby out. Or how about a pair of Uncle Jimmy's Hanging Balls?


----------



## ThursdayNext

Captain Evil said:


> Or how about a pair of Uncle Jimmy's Hanging Balls?


OMG, that DEFINITELY gets my award for Most Vulgar Horse Treat Name Ever. I got one of the sugar-free ones for Huey to see if it would cut down on his cribbing, and I hate to answer the question "What is that?" Well, I *kind of* hate to answer it, but honestly, at the same time, it makes my inner 13-year-old grin and flash a bunch of teeth and snigger...


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG I am gone 7 days and she still hasn't had the baby yet??? Sequel I demand you ransom that baby NOW....or is it Baby I demand you ransom Sequel NOW!! Either way, BABY COME OUT NOW!


----------



## CLaPorte432

OK...I didn't think she could get any bigger...

And then...You post those pictures. :shock:

She is just..................HuGe!!!......................


----------



## cakemom

Have you ever seen Madagascar 2, Moto Moto tells Gloria she's huge and chunky, that's what he likes about her...sure her name isn't sequel? It is the sequel to the first Madagascar you know. You tube it, it's hilarious!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I'd like to move it,move it 
She likes to move it,move it 
He likes to move it,move it 
SEQUEL MOVE IT!


----------



## midnighttwilight

Has Sequel been vet checked? Cause I'm thinking she's just fat and not Pregnant. I think she is fooling us and her owner to get extra grain. LOL


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Sequel, GIVE US BABEH! 0^0


----------



## texasgal

Maybe the DINGO ate her baby ?????


----------



## Golden Horse

Alex, you didn't :shock:


----------



## DressageDreamer

Golden Horse, now I have that dang song stuck in my head!! LOL 

Starting to think Sequel is an evil b*tch that is laughing at all of us, going neener neener neener  Not really, Piaffe.


----------



## equiniphile

STILL no baby? She's killing me!!


----------



## Golden Horse

DressageDreamer said:


> Golden Horse, now I have that dang song stuck in my head!! LOL


Me to:lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma

I feel like I am stalking her......................


----------



## SaddleStrings

Piaffe hasn't responded in a while, maybe she's with Sequel and a new baby? I hope, I hope, I hope...


----------



## Lakotababii

I don't know.. With the way this mare is holding out, I'm betting Piaffe isn't posting simply because she doesn't want everyone to get a notification saying she posted, and then come here expecting baby...and still no baby :wink:

THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTS!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Lakotababii said:


> I don't know.. With the way this mare is holding out, I'm betting Piaffe isn't posting simply because she doesn't want everyone to get a notification saying she posted, and then come here expecting baby...and still no baby :wink:
> 
> THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTS!!!


^^^excactly...lol.don't want to rile everyone up and then not be able to deliver good news:wink:


Haha...I love reading everyone's posts...this is the best thread ever...lol.

As per the vet...I called and they weren't super concerned as she isn't showing any distress/pain and is still within the "normal" range. I am waiting for a call back anytime to see when the earliest they can come out is


----------



## Bobthebuilder

^^ It happened anyways  
Yes Sequel, you're very funny, ha ha ha, keeping us all on our toes. Now can we please see a baby before christmas?


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Haha hopefully we see a baby before Christmas  silly mare making us all sweat....

That's the real reason it's only mares that can have babies, geldings would pop it out the minute it we asked just to please us, studs would probably hold it in for a couple years just to **** us off but make sure to have it right when everyone is standing around watching to make sure he had a audience......but mares, mares make us sweat, worry, over think but always in the end pop them out when we least expect it (usually when no one is looking) and laugh as we jump through hoops for them


----------



## SaddleStrings

Maybe the vet can induce her, like they do for humans. Lol!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Guinness Book...here we come...


----------



## DressageDreamer

Get the pitocin drip going.... I used to work in labor and delivery.....let's get this show on the road! LOL


----------



## bird3220

OK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you mean to tell me I just went through 53 pages and I just knew at least by page 35 or so I would see baby pics........ SMH!!!! Talk about being "fashionably late"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Mwahahaha Bird3220. Now you're going to find yourself compulsively checking this thread two times a day just like the rest of us. You are HOOKED.


----------



## bird3220

I know dangit!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

ThursdayNext said:


> Mwahahaha Bird3220. Now you're going to find yourself compulsively checking this thread two times a day just like the rest of us. You are HOOKED.


2 times a day? Ha! More like 20.


----------



## ThursdayNext

CLaPorte432 said:


> 2 times a day? Ha! More like 20.


Hahaha!! I thought I was being generous in owning 2, which is way less than reality...


----------



## Rachel1786

CLaPorte432 said:


> 2 times a day? Ha! More like 20.


That's what I was going to say, I'm always checking it via my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Whenever I see it come up in the New Posts tab I check it. Of course, when she does pop I figure there will be 50+ new posts with the fan base she's establishing here ;-)


----------



## ThursdayNext

Yeah - but how many times a day do you check the New Posts tab in case there's an update to this thread...that's the killer!


----------



## Piaffe

No...no baby 

I just talked with the vet and she said everything is progressing as it should and no worries. She knew a mare that went 13 months with no problem. She said we _could_ induce labor,but it is poses a greater risk to both mare and foal. So Missy Sequel gets to be stubborn and keep that baby from us as long as she wants


----------



## themacpack

Reluctance.......there's an r name for the little buggar


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

She just wants to keep it to herself as long as she can.... so selfish of her LOL


----------



## bird3220

Piaffe said:


> No...no baby
> 
> I just talked with the vet and she said everything is progressing as it should and *no worries*. She knew a mare that went 13 months with *no problem*. She said we _could_ induce labor,but it is poses a greater risk to both mare and foal. So Missy Sequel gets to be stubborn and keep that baby from us as long as she wants


 
Could you please let Sequel know it is a problem to all of us who are dying to see this stubborn baby!!!! :hide: Waiting on new babies is just pure torture I swear!!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Hey Piaffe, Just a thought. Are you 100% positive of the dates that she was bred? I know that you had problems with the previous owner and she was there for how many months after you purchased her...? Could be that the previous owner lied about her breeding dates and she's actually due later on?


----------



## bird3220

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hey Piaffe, Just a thought. Are you 100% positive of the dates that she was bred? I know that you had problems with the previous owner and she was there for how many months after you purchased her...? Could be that the previous owner lied about her breeding dates and she's actually due later on?


 
NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OMG that can't happen.... then we will be waiting months possibly!!!!


----------



## Melissa1984

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! We can't wait that much longer


----------



## Piaffe

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hey Piaffe, Just a thought. Are you 100% positive of the dates that she was bred? I know that you had problems with the previous owner and she was there for how many months after you purchased her...? Could be that the previous owner lied about her breeding dates and she's actually due later on?



No...The vet has done an ultrasound and a palpation. He is definitely the correct size for the dates. Everything lines up perfectly...except no baby.

But..when I went today...she was dripping a little milk I never knew I could be so excited about dripping milk...but yes...I am:lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awesome! Well, I was trying to give Sequel the benefit of the doubt...LoL. But I guess she really is just holding out. ;-)


----------



## Captain Evil

Piaffe said:


> No...no baby
> 
> I just talked with the vet and she said everything is progressing as it should and no worries. She knew a mare that went 13 months with no problem. She said we _could_ induce labor,but it is poses a greater risk to both mare and foal. So Missy Sequel gets to be stubborn and keep that baby from us as long as she wants



No; Piaffe, aren't you hoping for a chestnut with tall stockings? The longer she goes, the less likely that is. Forget all that genetic type talk of Dominant, recessive, EEee, and agouti. The way it really works is, the longer a mare keeps her baby in the oven, the darker the color. It's just common sense. 

Greys are early, chestnuts are spot on, but when a pregnancy goes on too long, the legs start to burn and the coats darken to produce bays, and blacks are just plain burnt. Which is okay, I love a burnt pony, but if you really want a chestnut she had better start delivering! 

I am afraid Sequel is dragging you into the realm of the bays, and you may even be looking at a black...


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl: I knew all these people talking about genetics and color were wrong, your explanation makes perfect sense though...now how long are appys cooked for?


----------



## Fahntasia

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: I knew all these people talking about genetics and color were wrong, your explanation makes perfect sense though...now how long are appys cooked for?


GH everyone knows that appy's are undercooked, hence the spotting...now on to the really serious stuff...


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, ALMOST correct. An appy is created when the mother of a foal of any gestational length sneezes too much. She actually sneezes some of the color off. That's why is is important to feed mares stalky, timothy type hay for solid colors. If it's spots you want, go for a leafy or grassy type hay which will tickle their noses.


----------



## Gidget

i was positive that she would have had it by now...next week!


----------



## kartmom67

If she's dripping milk I give her 24 to 48 hrs. So there, she's having on..Friday, yep, Friday it is!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I'm quite excited with this news, finally Sequel!! 
And this is my first time following a foaling so I've certainly chosen a more frustrating mare to follow! But I'm anticipating the result! 

And the colour genetics stuff is really interesting!!


----------



## Piaffe

It's almost 1:30am. here. Sequel is acting off...we walked her for quite a while to see if some of the edema will go down. Her bag is pretty full,but I don't see anymore milk drops. Her hind is is very,very,very loose. 

Please be aware the last pic is a graphic hind end pic. I'm going to put it last so scroll through it really fast if you don't want to see:lol:

She seems miserable, is dragging her hind legs, and groans to have to move. She is, however, still munching her hay normally tonight and I haven't seen her lay down yet. 

Anyways...just a (very) early morning update


----------



## Chiilaa

Wow that is loose lol.


----------



## enh817

It definitely can't be much longer now!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

27,000 views.. holy toledo!

Quite the audience, Sequel. How many more do you need to pop?


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

Well, with as loose as she is, the baby might fall out if she tries to wait any longer!!!


----------



## AnnaHalford

ThatDraftGirl said:


> Well, with as loose as she is, the baby might fall out if she tries to wait any longer!!!


Maybe it's just chronic laziness : doesn't want to put any effort in so is waiting for the foal (yearling ) to come slithering out all by itself. Too posh to push, Sequel?


----------



## Rascaholic

Skyseternalangel said:


> 27,000 views.. holy toledo!


 about 25k of those are mine I think  sorry:hide:


----------



## Lakotababii

Piaffe said:


> Please be aware the last pic is a graphic hind end pic. I'm going to put it last so scroll through it really fast if you don't want to see:lol:


I tried scrolling fast and I still saw it!! :shock: I'm pretty sure I'm scarred now :wink:

Seriously though, she looks like that baby could walk out, minimal effort. Goodness gracious!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Any morning news??


----------



## SaddleStrings

I'm with kartmom67, I think Sequel is very close! Friday's the deadline!!! It better be... Come on Sequel, your fans can't wait much longer!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Good lord, that foal is going to fall out! Come on Sequel!


----------



## Fahntasia

Holy Jeebus! I was sure I would see some hooves protruding from that hoo haw! That foal is going to fall right out of there! :lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma

I hope she doesn't fart, baby will be hitting the ground real fast..


----------



## Fahntasia

wyominggrandma said:


> I hope she doesn't fart, baby will be hitting the ground real fast..


 
LOL! :lol:


----------



## DressageDreamer

OK...so I didn't check yesterday because I had this stupid idea if I didn't look at this thread, she would have the foal. WRONG!

OK Sequel....I live very close to you....gonna come over and pull that baby out myself!! ;-) PLEASE have it soon......pleeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssseeeeeee????


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Whoa I'd say she's about ready. Would be lovely if she had the foal on Friday, then the baby and I would share a birthday. :wink: C'mon Sequel!


----------



## Golden Horse

Better sell that foal as soon as it does hit the ground, it is obviously a jibber.

He is in there his little hooves planted one each side of the entry way saying "Shan't, you can't make me" 

Some mule in there I think












Apologies to mule owners for the unfair stereotype:wink:


----------



## DressageDreamer

Maybe Piaffe is not here because she is out delivering the new baby or playing with it....... I can hope, can't I?


----------



## Bobthebuilder

wyominggrandma said:


> I hope she doesn't fart, baby will be hitting the ground real fast..


Or cough... Or sneeze :lol::shock:
But she's ENORMOUS!
You sure theres not 3 or 4 babies in there? Or a baby rhino, baby elephant... Baby whale perhaps?
Have you tried making her feel self conscious? Telling her how fat she looks, etc etc:lol::lol:


----------



## BarrelWannabe

'Sequel, that sleazy is NOT slimming on you....'


----------



## Piaffe

Aww...I all the excitement and no baby to come to the party  I'm sure Sequel is very pleased with herself...hmph ;( lol


----------



## Asama

This is so frustrating! I try not to check because I think I'm developing ocd... hahaha.


----------



## bird3220

I am going to boycott until she pops..... yea, that'll do the trick. we should all just boycott!!!! hahahahahah TORTURE, PURE TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Eh, what's to wait on anyway .. kinda bored with this whole thing. I think we should all just walk away .. I mean, who cares?? Really ...

Hear me, Sequel? We're bored. Done. Going away .. nothing to see here...

.
.
.
.
.
is
.
.
.
.
it
.
.
.
.
.
working??? *grin*


----------



## WesternTale

Comeee onnn Sequel !! Some of us are probaly gonna have a baby before you ever do..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kartmom67

Good Lord if she opens that door any wider you can just reach in and grab it yourself! An invitation perhaps?


----------



## Rascaholic

Piaffe I need your address. I have the come-along in the car, gassed up, and am ready to come drag this baby OUT. Good lord, if she doesn't foal soon you might need to holler up in there that the rent is late and needs paid since the little sucker has taken up residence in there.

*walks off muttering about burnt babies and an oven that wide open, cause at this rate his butt will be black as sin and he will be true white half way back!*


----------



## littrella

ok Sequel, we're having a major thunderstorm right now & mares are suposto like to foal in storms, so HAVE IT NOW!


----------



## Melissa1984

Oh My Sequel. I am sick of waiting I am tired of waiting for you to have this foal you have been pregnant forever!!!! well it seems like it


----------



## Asama

Seems Sequel is realllllly enjoying keeping us in suspense.... Jeeze!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

I'm so glad Horse Forum doesn't display the number of times an individual has looked at a thread- I would be really, really embarrassed if that was recorded anywhere.


----------



## TexanFreedom

My god, don't sneeze Sequel! She is HUGE. 

Baby will definitely have lots of chrome, seeing that the sire in undoubtedly black sabino.I think it will be either bay or black(less likely) sabino, and your chances of getting a chestnut are very slim.


----------



## texasgal

Piaffe said:


> I am hoping for May 5th...my birthday!!!!


^^ Posted on 3-14 

he he he he HaHaHa Bwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## Chiilaa

Can I hope for July 4th? That's my birthday, it's getting close!!


----------



## SMCLeenie

^ Don't even say that! I couldn't wait that long!:lol:


----------



## RunSlideStop

I'm betting my birthday... 


April 24th ;D bwahahaha!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

How about my birthday? June 22nd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

Or mine - December 3rd...


----------



## ohmyitschelle

My birthday is the 18th/Monday ... but I hope for Piaffe's sake and Sequel's, that the "little" occupant comes on out a lot sooner than that!!


----------



## cakemom

I refuse to check this thread more than once a day...repeat repeat repeat 

Come on mare, let's go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ok, sure ... cakemom ... we'll see you again tomorrow .. *wink*


----------



## JustEvent

ohmyitschelle said:


> My birthday is the 18th/Monday ... but I hope for Piaffe's sake and Sequel's, that the "little" occupant comes on out a lot sooner than that!!


Oooh yes! That's my birthday too! :lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext

cakemom said:


> I refuse to check this thread more than once a day...repeat repeat repeat
> 
> Come on mare, let's go!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahahah! Good luck with that! :lol:


----------



## StarfireSparrow

I bet the brat is waiting for 30,000 views then she will let us see what she has been cooking up.


----------



## ThursdayNext

I bet she's waiting for MY birthday...in August!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

No, she's waiting for MINE... in December LOL!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

No, she has just decided to keep her foal to herself, doesn't want anyone to see it........ I'm waiting Sequel, but no longer patiently..


----------



## DressageDreamer

So I am starting to feel like a pathetic loser here.....I log in and immediately run to this thread in great anticipation of a newborn. But, alas, again I am left wanting. Ah, come on Sequel! That foal is going to be full grown before you deliver if you keep this up!


----------



## texasgal

*sequel* [ˈsiːkwəl] 
_n_ 
*1.* anything that follows from something else; development
*2.* a consequence or result
*3.* a novel, play, etc., that continues a previously related story

and my personal favorite:

*Sequel* - *a train of followers, *

*Example: sequel of hangers-on, *

..... just sayin' ..... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Rascaholic

egrogan said:


> I'm so glad Horse Forum doesn't display the number of times an individual has looked at a thread- I would be really, really embarrassed if that was recorded anywhere.


You and me both eragon. on this thread and several others for me :wink:

ETA: If the forum ever does a thread stalker tool, I quit LOL


----------



## texasgal

^^ quit? NEVER! 

I'm a PROUD thread stalker!


----------



## DressageDreamer

Piaffe is on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

^^^^ so funny ..


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

It's taking her awhile to post... maybe she's uploading baby pictures???


----------



## WesternTale

Fingers crossed !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

I'm going to go grain the boys... There better be foal pictures when I get back! I have draft horses! We can hook em up and twitch that baby out like a log out of the woods!!!


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe..no..earlier I forgot to close down my account..sorry for the undue excitement:wink: I did go get some pics of the girly...she is drippy/waxing milk. Baby was kicking up a storm again and Sequel had her ears pinned and was doing a shuffle with her hind end. Her milk is also visible from the hind end. Poor girl is miserable....Im not surprised...she is after all as big as a house! Her hind end is still just as loose if not looser than the last pics I posted. Anyways..here is the pics of the house...erm...I mean...horse! 

*Please excuse the dirt...she somehow managed to roll again:shock::wink:


----------



## Kayella

This is all I imagine when I check this thread LOL










ETA: And holy horse hooters, she looks like a barrel!


----------



## WesternTale

Poor sequel... Who knows ! Might be twins.. But probaly not... Twins arent a good thing anyway..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Just wow .. she HAS to go tonight ... right?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Wow, if I didn't know any better... that shot from the back she looks like an obese stallion with one of it's um... parts stuck between it's back legs!

Come on SEQUEL...... Just let us see the baby already!


----------



## cakemom

I lied, I'm back. 
REALLY mare?? It's been a long day, I need a baby fix!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings

So Sequel, you know today is Friday. I said yesterday that today is your deadline, you have till midnight to have this baby or else!!!


*stomps off*


----------



## cakemom

I has ways of getting bebe!! We tickle ze nose till she sneeze...and she's so loose back there the baby pops out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

SaddleStrings said:


> So Sequel, you know today is Friday. I said yesterday that today is your deadline, you have till midnight to have this baby or else!!!
> 
> 
> *stomps off*


She may have believed you! She is biting her sides with a vengeance,laying down a bunch, dripping milk, hasn't touched her breakfast from this morning aside from a few half-hearted mouthfuls (which has never happened in all the time I've owned her...she is a bit of a pig:wink, and is groaning. 

My other mare Jazz is also dripping milk and laying down.

Bring on the babies!!!


----------



## WesternTale

Give me a B!

B!

Give me an A!

A!

Give me a B!

B!

Give me a Y!

Y!

What does that spell? Get er done...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Now hopefully she'll be a good girl and follow the signs with some action.
*Hint,hint*,Sequoya!


----------



## Rascaholic

Kayella said:


> This is all I imagine when I check this thread LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And holy horse hooters, she looks like a barrel!


This almost caused me to choke to death drinking my tea because it is so appropriate!!!! :rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance::rofl:


----------



## TexanFreedom

We demand baby! 
...or at least pictures


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Oooh!
I'm supposed to be studying for my uni exam on Monday (great birthday present!)... instead I'm here to see if Sequel has had her baby. 
Glad to see I have my priorities straight, haha! 

But seriously, the next study break I have I'm hoping to hear of baby news!!!


----------



## Piaffe

*HEHEHEHEHE.....:happydance::happydance::clap::clap:*


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Yay!! Finally a baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

The fruit of responsible breeding and excellent horse care has finally arrived! Sure to be a stunning foal! Can't wait to see!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

YAYYYYY!!! I'm so excited... bet you are too... cannot wait for more details!! Glad I came back to good news!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Really, Sequel?! Right as I'm about to crash cuz I have to work in the morning?!? You choose NOW to have your foal?! Curse you, Droid, for allowing me to view this without having to drag out my laptop!!!

Now...come on, momma! Pop that baby out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Woohoo!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

You guys ready for a picture OVER LOAD???


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Moat certainly, don't tease us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

*Introducing Sequel's Rambunctions and Feisty Filly!!!*

She was born at 9:15 with zero complications and the birth took about 10 minutes from the time the water broke (while I was frantically wrapping her tail:shock. The filly was born black and I don't know if she will be black or bay...color experts?!...she has 3 socks and a crazy blaze. She is SO SO sweet and very curious. She was trying to buck and trot before she could barely walk. She had a little trouble nursing at first because she is SO tall and couldn't figure out how to get under there. But she got the hang of it. I am absolutely thrilled with her!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

She looks huge! So cute! And well worth the wait! Congrats!


----------



## Piaffe

...and


----------



## oh vair oh

All legs!!!


----------



## Piaffe

.. and a few more....


----------



## Piaffe

She is absolutely humongous!!!!! Very leggy,but already good on her feet. I can't wait to turn them out tomorrow...she is going to have SO much fun!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

What a cutie she has such long legs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover

Very cute!  
FINALLY, congrats!! I'm thinking she's brown...


----------



## Chiilaa

I want to say she is brown...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy legs, Batman!!!

She is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Icrazyaboutu said:


> She looks huge! So cute! And well worth the wait! Congrats!





CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> What a cutie she has such long legs!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





AnnaLover said:


> Very cute!
> FINALLY, congrats!! I'm thinking she's brown...




Thanks


----------



## ohmyitschelle

My goodness she is huge!! bless her, she's so adorable though! Love the ones of Sequel and bubs with their noses touching. Such a cute family. 

I want to agree with the others and say brown, but I'm not a colour expert. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## enh817

Piaffe said:


> She is absolutely humongous!!!!! Very leggy,but already good on her feet. I can't wait to turn them out tomorrow...she is going to have SO much fun!



I hope you are able to shoot some video 





Well done Sequel!! No wonder you were so huge -- you had 3 and a half miles worth of legs in there :shock:
Such a regal looking filly. I wonder if she knows that she's like the most popular filly under a day old, in the world right now?!?!


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks everyone for the congrats!!  

So the probable verdict is brown? 

Enh817- I did get some videos but I will have to upload them tomorrow


----------



## Bobthebuilder

So THATS why she was cooking for so long- she's got twice the legs of any foal I've seen!
She is lush, congratulations. Very very pretty little girl.
And I'd also say brown


----------



## AnnaHalford

YAAAAAYYYYYYY!

She is beautiful. Congratulations! Those are some ridiculous legs, though.


----------



## WesternTale

WOOOOO! Finaly! What are your plans with this baby? Id think shed make an AWESOME jumper with those legs...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Finally! Congrats, she's darling! When I saw the pics, in my head I was instantly singing ZZ Top "She's got legs....she knows how to use them..." Bet you'll have one heck of a jumper Piaffe!


----------



## noddy

Okay, who swapped Redwine for a Giraffe? XD Either way she's extremely cute, and I'm loving the stripe. Congrats!

I'd also say brown, or possibly black - but leaning towards brown. Baby bay is usually a lot lighter, especially on their legs, and black foals I don't think have light patches.

http://thingamabobs.co.uk/wannaplaywithme.jpg (this is the baby bay I mentioned)


----------



## WesternTale

Id say Seal Brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh my! Rum Raisin and Rabbit Hill have nothing on this beauty! What a beauty! Can't wait for turn out pictures... so what is the name of this lovely girl?


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah Piaffe i am dying to hear the names you had picked for this girl!


----------



## texasgal

Well .. look who decided to join the party! She is PRECIOUS!


----------



## Captain Evil

Not that I want to toot my own horn or anything, but I'd like to point out the accuracy of the Captain Evil Color Prediction Theory. She was a long time in the oven, so black, seal brown or dark bay was inevitable. The only reason she has white socks are because her legs are so long, the color couldn't get all the way down. 

She is spectacular!


----------



## Jake and Dai

You must be sooooo relieved Piaffe! She is a gorgeous girl. Well done Ms. Sequel!!


----------



## noddy

But what about her stripe, Captain Evil? Is that because some of the butter paper got left in the batter?


----------



## Fahntasia

Congratulations Piaffe!! What a lovely filly, and wowza at those legs! 

We need video's!!


----------



## New_image

Congratulations on a gorgeous filly! I cannot wait for outside pictures


----------



## Golden Horse

CONGRATULATIONS, what a little stunner! Those legs, they go on for miles.....just beautiful. I love that crazy blaze, she is a stand out in every way


----------



## Rachel1786

OMG finally!!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## cakemom

Look at those legs on that gal!! What a beauty!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

What an absolutely STUNNING little girl! She is going to really command attention with those looks. And I'm a SUCKER for crazy facial markings!!


----------



## Captain Evil

noddy said:


> But what about her stripe, Captain Evil? Is that because some of the butter paper got left in the batter?


Oh, you will often find that. In the mare, the foal will lie with it's head down near it's legs, so the principal is the same. It is only when they emerge and join the world that their head becomes the highest point. Well, unless you have an Arabian, when it is the tail that is uppermost.


----------



## Captain Evil

lilkitty90 said:


> yeah Piaffe i am dying to hear the names you had picked for this girl!


Poor Piaffe! first we plague her for a baby, and now we are after her for a name. Poor kid gets no relief. Well, no one said horse breeding was easy...


----------



## lilkitty90

that and piaffe had some good suggestons, and she had even better ones on her mind so i am curious to hear the perfect name for this amazing girl


----------



## themacpack

OMG - a BIG, beautiful girl!!!!! Congratulations to you and Sequel both on your LOOOOONG awaited arrival!


----------



## StarfireSparrow

What a LOVELY little lady! Congrats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!

Omg she is freaking HUGE and adorable and those legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear her name! She is so worth the wait  Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## Piaffe

Captain Evil said:


> Poor Piaffe! first we plague her for a baby, and now we are after her for a name. *Poor kid gets no relief*. Well, no one said horse breeding was easy...


Haha...I know I look like a little kid...especially in the middle of the night but I am 22 :wink:

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone! I crashed for a few hours and am about to head back.

As per name these are on my short list :

Renaissance,Reminescent, Rhapsody, or Rewritten.

Or I may do Rewritten Rhapsody. Rewritten playing of ner dam Sequel's name of course. And Rhapsody is "Epic Poetry"  And then as a barn name I could call her Lyric.

Anyways...I have to see her again to decide on a name I'm thinking...so I'll post new pics a little later.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

> Or I may do Rewritten Rhapsody. Rewritten playing of ner dam Sequel's name of course. And Rhapsody is "Epic Poetry"  And then as a barn name I could call her Lyric.


Love this idea!

Congrats Piaffe! She's gorgeous and look at those LEGS! My word she's going to be a stunner when she grows up.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Congratulations... I am so very happy for you. It was a long troubling road for you to get Sequel bred and actually get her to you. I have "ridden" this train the whole time waiting for the outcome.
What a beautiful girl. Can't wait to see more photos. Of course, she is my "god filly"...
I think only your and know what we are talking about. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## WesternTale

So what are your plans with her? I still think shell kickass at jumping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livestoride

Congrats!! She is beautiful!! I love Rewritten Rhapsody and calling her Lyric. It sounds perfect


----------



## equiniphile

Congrats!! I imagine she's definitely worth the troubles in trying to get the mare, and then the whole waiting process on top of that.

Love the name picked out, it's perfect!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## cmarie

Congrants on your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Rascaholic

:clap::clap::hug: OMG What a gorgeous filly!! You did an awesome job Sequel. Yes she was worth alllllllllll the waiting also. Piaffe that is seriously one fine looking filly. I hope Sequel and she are doing awesomely. Love the pictures:clap: 
Hello lovely baby with the mile long legs! You already rock.:grin::wave:
Now we need that funny kitty asking for pictures again LOL
We are never satisfied.


----------



## countryryder

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

She's so freaking AWESOME!


----------



## Lakotababii

She's adorable!!! Yay for babies!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Hurray!!! She's so gorgeous!!! What a big girl! Looks like she'll be a seal brown. Congrats, Piaffe!!! Thank you Sequel...


----------



## RandysWifey

she's gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats on your super star filly! Definitely worth the wait 

Looking forward to millions of pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks!!!!!!  I am so so thrilled with her She is doing awesome and is very spunky...already trying to throw in some bucks..lol. Sequel is also doing fantastic! She is very protective/careful,but not TOO protective and careful. She lets me get right in there and start rubbing baby. Rhapsody very much enjoyed her first turnout although she did look pretty shocked. Anyways...pics pics pics! You are all going to get sick of Rhapsody pics:shock::lol: 

And WyomingGrandma- You are most definitely her god-mother or something like that Thank-you again!

I'm thinking about sending out her hoof print and a picture of her on a card for birth announcements...have I gone insane? Perhaps....:wink:


----------



## Piaffe

and more pictures!


----------



## Captain Evil

She is the most beautiful Redwine baby of them all! Stunning!


----------



## Piaffe

and some more


----------



## Piaffe

...and even more!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Squee!!!! 

She is SO CUTE!! Sorry for the thread hi-jack but FAMILY RESEMBLANCE MUCH???











No wonder she was IN THERE for so long she is HUUUUGEEEE!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Piaffe

^^ That is Redwines half brother, right? WOW!


----------



## New_image

Ok so... I don't feel so bad now having saved 110 pictures of my filly to the computer, she is nine weeks old. I feel less over board now 

So. Precious. Love the pics.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Piaffe said:


> ^^ That is Redwines half brother, right? WOW!


Yes they have the same cute little face!!!! Rowan's stayed all dishy, hopefully your filly's will too 

And they have almost the same leg markings 

Your filly definitely has the Rotspon "stamp"!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Piaffe

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Yes they have the same cute little face!!!! Rowan's stayed all dishy, hopefully your filly's will too
> 
> And they have almost the same leg markings
> 
> *Your filly definitely has the Rotspon "stamp"!!!* :mrgreen:




Hehe..ya..I was thinking she look pretty "Arab-y" with that dishy little face. I think it's pretty cute though


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I am so amused that her legs are just about as long as Sequels!! WOW she is a long legged little thing. Congrats on her final appearance to the world! At least delivery didn't take as long as her baking time. haha


----------



## Piaffe

New_image said:


> Ok so... I don't feel so bad now having saved 110 pictures of my filly to the computer, she is nine weeks old. I feel less over board now
> 
> So. Precious. Love the pics.




Oh...this maybe 1/32nd of the pics taken of her so far. I have hundreds already:shock:

I'm Rhapsody's own personal paparazzi..lol.


----------



## countryryder

Love the name! It fits her perfectly.


----------



## DressageDreamer

Congrats Piaffe!!!! I want to come pet her.......
I miss having my Greyson now  
She is just adorable! Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## Kayella

How adorable! She's gonna turn out even taller than mama!


----------



## Piaffe

DressageDreamer said:


> Congrats Piaffe!!!! I want to come pet her.......
> I miss having my Greyson now
> She is just adorable! Again, CONGRATS!


Of course you can come see her anytime And hopefully Jazz will hurry up too!



Kayella said:


> How adorable! *She's gonna turn out even taller than mama*!


I think she is going to be taller too:shock:


----------



## Kayella

I think foals are born with 90% of their leg length. So if her legs are as long as mama's now, then she'll be even taller. ;D


----------



## Piaffe

Maybe she will be a great hunter like her daddy  She looks like she could leap anything..lol.


----------



## SaddleStrings

I saw in one of the pics, she was already checking out the trot poles. She's is sooo freaking cute! Love her


----------



## Piaffe

I know it is terribly hard to tell with foals,but do you think she could be sabino like Redwine? Her socks are really jagged/roany as is her coat although it is harder to see that in the pics.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Woah look at those beautiful model legs! 

What a beautiful stripe she has. She is absolutely stunning. A HUGE congrats for you. She is one girl to be very proud of!


----------



## ladytaurean515

Yay! congrats...shes a CUTIE! My second mare foaled this morning too.


----------



## trainerunlimited

OMG! I missed her birth! Congrats on such a gorgeous foal. Less than a day old and showing class already! =D


----------



## Piaffe

Dang it..I couldn't help myself...she has become an obsession. I feel like a stalker now too..lol. Good thing the stable is only 5 minutes away or I might have had to consider just living in my car there. 

There is no way she could go grey like her grandsire is there? Her legs are just so light!


----------



## AnnaLover

I understand your obsession with taking pics of her.. I do the same with Toby!! 

Nope, no way she could go grey. Grey is dominant, so it always shows. A horse with neither parent being grey can not go grey. Actually, foals that will go grey most always have very dark legs. It's the light, "mousy", silvery legs are seen on non-greying foals


----------



## Allison Finch

Beautiful!!

Her blaze looks like the Olympic torch. Appropriate for an Olympic year.


----------



## Chiilaa

Definitely not grey. Brown for sure


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh it's about time! LoL. I'm so happy for you! She's absolutely stunning. Those legs! They are surprisingly straight too!

Can you please make a video of her running around? I'd love to see how she moves!


----------



## JustEvent

She's a stunner! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Piaffe

I will take some videos  The one in the stall turned out too dark. But I'm planning to turn them out for a bit this evening and I'll be sure to get some.


----------



## tempest

What about the name Olympic Rhapsody?


----------



## Piaffe

It has to start with "R" though...that would have been cute


----------



## Jumperforjoy

My goodness soooo much LEG, she is such a beauty!!!

Love the name, and lyric is a really great barn name!!

Don't feel guilty about all the pictures... Never to many Baby pictures EVER


----------



## kartmom67

Wow, she is a beauty!! Congratulations!! See? I TOLD you it would be Friday! Hee Hee


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Wow. just a little bit of leg length there! She is stunning, can't wait to see how she matures. 

Love the name. It suits her well.


----------



## mondays

how long overdue was ur mare ? mine is due to be scanned tomorrow as she is now 56 days over


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks  

i forgot my camera so I couldn't get videos yesterday,but I should be able to today 

Mondays- She wasn't really "overdue". She was on day 364, but that is still considered normal. According to my vet 322-380 is what I believe she said is still normal. Sequel just likes to push things to the limit


----------



## NdAppy

Mondays - Horses don't go "overdue" as they don't have due dates. They foal when they are ready and no sooner. Read this - Is my mare overdue?


----------



## Golden Horse

poor Sequel looks like a burst balloon now she has delivered, you are going to be taking food out to her in a wheelbarrow trying to keep up with that baby:lol:

She is such a beautiful little girl


----------



## Gidget

what did you name her?


----------



## Piaffe

Rewritten Rhapsody


----------



## Gidget

Good choice!...you always have nice names for your horses.


----------



## Piaffe

Aw...thanks  
I can't decide if I'm going to call her Lyric or just Rhapsody as a barn name yet,though.


----------



## SaddleStrings

I quite like Rhapsody. My trainers old horse's show name was Rhapsody. It sounds a little more feminine than Lyric if you ask me. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ThursdayNext

YOWZA! Those LEGS! Legs? Maybe I mean Stilts! No wonder she had a bit of a challenge getting in under mom - probably would have been easier just to go over the top.

She's cute, and she's got chrome, like you were hoping for IIRC. Glad she's finally here!!


----------



## Piaffe

Day two pics..lol. 

VIDEO BEING UPLOADED


----------



## Piaffe

A few more pics


----------



## SaddleStrings

She is such a doll!! Can't wait for he vid


----------



## tempest

Piaffe, I don't mean to highjack your thread, but what do people mean by chrome? I understand that it's almost a "highlight" on the coloring, but what is it exactly and how can you tell if a horse has it?


----------



## Piaffe

Chrome is white markings  When people say "lots of chrome" they mean socks,star,blaze,etc.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's so freaking gorgeous and adorable.. especially next to her momma's head


----------



## Roperchick

AAAAAAAH! i lose my internet for 3 days and what happens???? both ur mares have babies!!!!!!
aaaah

holy legs shes gorgeous!


----------



## bird3220

I love her!!!! She is so beautiful and you picked the perfect name for her. It would so awesome if she turned out the same color as her gorgeous daddy!!!!


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

So... Now that both of your babies are here... Will we be getting any cute foal playtime pictures of them out together?


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe..yep! ^^^I'm going to turn them out together pretty soon. Sequel is more protective of Rhapsody so I hope she isn't a stinker to Aeri and Jazz,but I think it will be fun.

Sorry the video isn't up yet. For some reason YouTube is taking forever to upload it! I'm going to try again.... :/


----------



## Piaffe

Rhapsody..day 3. First time in grass paddock. I'm going to turn Sequel and Jazz and babies out together for the first time this evening 

...still working on the video:-|


----------



## Piaffe

and more


----------



## Piaffe

and more..shame on me!!!:?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

In that last pic, the top of her blaze looks like a sideways heart!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Keep 'em coming! We have a bottomless need for FOAL PICTURES!!


----------



## Piaffe

The video FINALLY uploaded  She already seems fond of the jump poles...and notice her dressage canter move at 1:10. Lol...I know...I'm silly ;p This is from yesterday so she is TWO days old


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

LOL, looks like Sequel is teaching her about the trot poles already! And was the a little mini pirouette I saw there??


----------



## countryryder

She's such an elegant looking girl!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Lol! I love how Sequel is teaching her to jump the trot poles! Too funny  What a cutie!


----------



## ThursdayNext

HA! I bet Sequel is just thinking "THANK HEAVENS I CAN MOVE AGAIN!!!"  Baby is darling!


----------



## kartmom67

She is really precious! Also, I think you have a black filly. True blacks are born with brownish areas. Or she could be black bay, but definately dark, Awesome!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LOVE how she's making her go back and go over the poles that she blew by xD That is toooo cute!

Then she tries to get some milk and momma's all "NO! First get over that pole!!" And finally Rhapsody threatens her with her cute behind and momma lets her drink


----------



## NdAppy

kartmom67 said:


> She is really precious! Also, I think you have a black filly. True blacks are born with brownish areas. Or she could be black bay, but definately dark, Awesome!


Nope, filly is totally a brown. :lol: Cute as a button, but still a brown.


----------



## tempest

NdAppy said:


> Nope, filly is totally a brown. :lol: Cute as a button, but still a brown.


Is she going to be able to become a Badass Brown? And how can you tell that she's brown?


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's so adorable!

I remember someone said that Sequel was bred by an elephant. Well, I think it was a giraffe!


----------



## NdAppy

She's already a BAB. :lol: Same indicators that are on an adult. Black foals do not have those same colored areas. Yes they are lighter, mousy colored but they don't have the "brown" areas.


----------



## ThursdayNext

What is a Badass Brown?


----------



## Captain Evil

NdAppy said:


> She's already a BAB. :lol: Same indicators that are on an adult. Black foals do not have those same colored areas. Yes they are lighter, mousy colored but they don't have the "brown" areas.



Who knew Badass Brown was my favorite color?

What about these other Redwine beauties? They are listed as dark bay, and I can see bay in Rum Raisin, but Rabbit Hill 's color looks like Rhapsody's to me...
View attachment 103028
View attachment 103029
View attachment 103030


The third Redwinian is Rapture, and she's definitely a BAB, is she not?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Rabbit Hill is a BAB.  Like, a VERY BAB. 

Rum Raisin is just a Bad ***. ;-)


----------



## Chiilaa

A lot of registries incorrectly list brown as bay, and this carries on to the "general" public who don't care too much about colour genetics. Those babies are brown too.


----------



## Captain Evil

I just LOVE these browns! They are so classy, like little living mink coats strutting around. What awesome horses.


----------



## equiniphile

Chiilaa said:


> A lot of registries incorrectly list brown as bay, and this carries on to the "general" public who don't care too much about colour genetics. Those babies are brown too.


 Yep, my mare is listed as a dark bay on her papers, though she's really a brown.


----------



## Critter sitter

Gorgeous filly and momma to...


----------



## livestoride

congrats again!! She is lovely  I bet you are one happy human momma. I know I would have a constnat smile on my face. Please keep those pics coming!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

**Moderator Note**

Please stay on topic. This is not in the critique section so please refrain from doing so. Let's leave this thread to be what it's really about, Sequel and her filly. 

The halter discussion has been removed, if there is want to discuss it further, please start a separate thread about it.


----------



## Piaffe

I started a new picture thread for Aeri and Rhapsody 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/rhapsody-aeropostle-2012-wb-fillies-127829/#post1557691


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hahaha!! It does seem like Sequel is trying to show her how to do it. So cute. She's watching like "now go...come on...step across!".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's adorable congrats!!


----------



## LoveMyGoGo

Beautiful. Redwine, how could she not be!?


----------



## filly20

She's gorgeous and HUGE


----------



## artisticgold

Congrats on a successful foaling, and a beautiful filly. I used to breed, and this makes me 'almost' excited enough to do it again...until I realized how many sleepless nights you went through with this one!! lolol Enjoy!


----------



## Piaffe

*Just wanted to update!*

Rhapsody is now two and I haven't updated about her in so long I figured I would share a few recent pictures of her. Wow....2 years went so fast...


----------



## egrogan

Oh, hello gorgeous!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wow. She really grew up phenomenal.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

If she goes missing I swear it wasn't me! 

She's so gorgeous!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Holy! *Grabby hands* She's gorgeous, she really grew into herself nicely.


----------



## EliRose

What a stunning filly, wow!


----------



## [email protected]

I have had the honor and privilege of having Rhapsody since she was 3... she is a beautiful mare, beautiful mover, pocket pony and I have always done my very best looking after her. She performed very well through training level in Evening and qualified to compete in the USEA Championships in Lexington, KY. Although it would have been a wonderful honor and we would have made the trip - I felt with all of my heart she would be a lot happier with another job so we didn’t go to KY and at that moment ended our Eventing career. We found a wonderful Hunter stable owned by the very best and well respected trainer in Northern California. She continues to thrive where she is today and is impeccably cared for....
Rhapsody has always been a very special mare and here she is today!! ❤


----------

